# Shingle Game



## ftcfarm

Use the last two or more letters of the previous word to form a new word...

First word to get you started.......

Christmas


----------



## tallpines

Massage:rock:


----------



## ftcfarm

Genesus


----------



## debbydoo1966

Suspect


----------



## tallpines

Pectin


----------



## vicker

Tinnitus


----------



## tallpines

tuscany


----------



## ftcfarm

anything


----------



## tallpines

ingrown


----------



## Wendy

owner


----------



## vicker

Nerdy


----------



## Ozarks Tom

dynamic


----------



## CIW

microphone


----------



## soulsurvivor

netflix


----------



## vicker

Ixion


----------



## Janossy

ionic


----------



## soulsurvivor

iceland


----------



## unregistered65598

Android


----------



## Marilyn

ideas


----------



## tallpines

Asteroid


----------



## soulsurvivor

identity


----------



## Ozarks Tom

typhoon


----------



## tallpines

Ontario


----------



## tinknal

riot.


----------



## soulsurvivor

otter


----------



## tallpines

terminate


----------



## hippygirl

atelier


----------



## tallpines

eradicated


----------



## soulsurvivor

TEDTalks


----------



## Jaclynne

talkswitch


----------



## debbydoo1966

Charming


----------



## Delrio

Mingle


----------



## debbydoo1966

legion


----------



## samm

Onion


----------



## Rick

response


----------



## debbydoo1966

*sensibility*


----------



## mekasmom

tycoon


----------



## Janossy

onion


----------



## Ravenlost

onset


----------



## BamaNana

settlement


----------



## tallpines

Entertainer


----------



## Jaclynne

nerdy


----------



## Delrio

dyslexia


----------



## kully

iatric---( means pertaining to a physican----I had to look that up )


----------



## maxbetta

riches


----------



## mekasmom

chest


----------



## soulsurvivor

establish


----------



## tallpines

shoulders


----------



## tallpines

erstwhile


----------



## randysdad

level


----------



## Janossy

velveeta


----------



## Delrio

target


----------



## DarleneJ

mentor


----------



## tallpines

Torment


----------



## DarleneJ

mental


----------



## tallpines

Alligator


----------



## Ravenlost

tornado


----------



## DarleneJ

adore


----------



## mekasmom

Recall


----------



## tallpines

allergy


----------



## DarleneJ

gynecological


----------



## debbydoo1966

calorie


----------



## soulsurvivor

expedia


----------



## Delrio

diabetes


----------



## tallpines

Testimony


----------



## Janossy

onychomycosis


----------



## DarleneJ

sister


----------



## mekasmom

gyroscope


----------



## Jaclynne

peridot


----------



## soulsurvivor

otter


----------



## Jaclynne

territory


----------



## SageLady

ryegrass


----------



## Notslar68

Grasshoppers


----------



## soulsurvivor

personal


----------



## mekasmom

Alabama


----------



## Delrio

Mafia


----------



## DarleneJ

fiancee


----------



## Delrio

eerie


----------



## DarleneJ

riesling


----------



## soulsurvivor

linguistics


----------



## debbydoo1966

hmmmmm, this is a hard one


----------



## Delrio

I'm stumped


----------



## tallpines

csound


----------



## DarleneJ

soundboard


----------



## tallpines

Ardor


----------



## DarleneJ

order


----------



## mizlew

deregulate


----------



## SageLady

teapot


----------



## soulsurvivor

pottery


----------



## DarleneJ

teryaki


----------



## tallpines

Kiwi ~


----------



## DarleneJ

wine ~


----------



## randysdad

Need.


----------



## Jaclynne

education


----------



## Delrio

onion


----------



## DarleneJ

online


----------



## Delrio

inertia


----------



## soulsurvivor

tiara


----------



## DarleneJ

random


----------



## tallpines

Domestic


----------



## DarleneJ

ticklish


----------



## Delrio

shingles


----------



## DarleneJ

glessite


----------



## Pony

tenuous


----------



## DarleneJ

usher


----------



## maxbetta

erroneous


----------



## DarleneJ

usurped


----------



## tallpines

pediatrics


----------



## DarleneJ

cspan


----------



## 78Parrothead

Pantaloons


----------



## mekasmom

onset


----------



## Pony

etymology


----------



## soulsurvivor

gymnastics


----------



## dmbenson

ticced


----------



## maxbetta

cedar


----------



## DarleneJ

Arkansas


----------



## dmbenson

sassafras


----------



## maxbetta

raspberry


----------



## DarleneJ

maxbetta said:


> raspberry


Awe... I was gonna say that!

berryhill


----------



## tallpines

~ rye ~


----------



## DarleneJ

yesterday


----------



## SageLady

daylight


----------



## Delrio

lighthouse


----------



## dmbenson

useful


----------



## DarleneJ

fulfilled


----------



## Delrio

edifice


----------



## DarleneJ

Iceland


----------



## Delrio

Android


----------



## DarleneJ

idiosyncrasy


----------



## kkbinco

synonym


----------



## tallpines

nymph


----------



## DarleneJ

phrase


----------



## Delrio

seige


----------



## kkbinco

generator


----------



## DarleneJ

torque


----------



## mekasmom

Query


----------



## DarleneJ

erythema


----------



## Delrio

marsh


----------



## tallpines

shiitake


----------



## soulsurvivor

kentucky


----------



## mekasmom

kyack


----------



## Marilyn

acknowledge


----------



## DarleneJ

edgewater


----------



## dmbenson

terrarium


----------



## Pony

umbrage


----------



## DarleneJ

agenda


----------



## Delrio

daily


----------



## DarleneJ

lymphoma


----------



## mekasmom

homage


----------



## DarleneJ

magenta


----------



## quietperson

tablespoon


----------



## Pony

ontological


----------



## DarleneJ

calculus


----------



## soulsurvivor

usual


----------



## Delrio

algebra


----------



## Pony

brachycephalic 
*http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_brachycephalic.html*


----------



## DarleneJ

lichen


----------



## mekasmom

henbane


----------



## kkbinco

anesthesiologist


----------



## AAcre

Isthmoid


----------



## DarleneJ

idiosyncrasy


----------



## Delrio

symptom


----------



## kkbinco

tomatillo


----------



## DarleneJ

lopsided


----------



## soulsurvivor

education


----------



## Delrio

online


----------



## oldmania

Never


----------



## mekasmom

veritable


----------



## DarleneJ

tabletop


----------



## Delrio

optic


----------



## DarleneJ

ticklish


----------



## Delrio

should


----------



## DarleneJ

uldazepam


----------



## soulsurvivor

ambulance


----------



## DarleneJ

celebrate


----------



## Delrio

tepid


----------



## DarleneJ

piddle


----------



## kkbinco

levitation


----------



## DarleneJ

onerous


----------



## Delrio

useful


----------



## dmbenson

ululate


----------



## DarleneJ

temperature


----------



## Delrio

reaction


----------



## kkbinco

ionosphere


----------



## AAcre

Erection


----------



## Delrio

ionic


----------



## kkbinco

nicotine


----------



## DarleneJ

cotinental


----------



## AAcre

talons


----------



## soulsurvivor

onsite


----------



## DarleneJ

telekinetic


----------



## mekasmom

testy


----------



## AAcre

Tyranny


----------



## Delrio

I'm stumped!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Nyancat

[YOUTUBE]QH2-TGUlwu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kkbinco

caterpillar


----------



## Pony

argon


----------



## DarleneJ

gonorrhea


----------



## soulsurvivor

headline


----------



## Pony

neurological


----------



## soulsurvivor

California


----------



## DarleneJ

calcium


----------



## Delrio

umbilical


----------



## kkbinco

alimentary


----------



## DarleneJ

arytenoid


----------



## soulsurvivor

identification


----------



## kkbinco

onomatopoeia


----------



## soulsurvivor

iambus


----------



## DarleneJ

busybody


----------



## dmbenson

dyaspora


----------



## soulsurvivor

radish


----------



## ftcfarm

sheep


----------



## DarleneJ

ephedrine


----------



## Delrio

newspaper


----------



## DarleneJ

aperture


----------



## dmbenson

ureas


----------



## soulsurvivor

astound


----------



## Pony

underpinnings


----------



## mekasmom

underdog


----------



## Delrio

ogling


----------



## DarleneJ

linguistics


----------



## mekasmom

sober


----------



## Delrio

ermine


----------



## mekasmom

mineral


----------



## DarleneJ

Alabama


----------



## Delrio

macaroni


----------



## DarleneJ

onion


----------



## soulsurvivor

onions


----------



## DarleneJ

onshore


----------



## dmbenson

Oregano


----------



## DarleneJ

ganoderma


----------



## mekasmom

dermatologist


----------



## vicker

logistical


----------



## mekasmom

ticals


----------



## DarleneJ

alstonia


----------



## Delrio

niacin


----------



## DarleneJ

Cincinnati


----------



## mekasmom

titanium


----------



## DarleneJ

umbilical


----------



## Delrio

already


----------



## trulytricia

dyeweed


----------



## dmbenson

education


----------



## Delrio

ionizer


----------



## DarleneJ

zero 
.


----------



## soulsurvivor

romanticism


----------



## DarleneJ

smart


----------



## Delrio

arthritis


----------



## DarleneJ

tissue


----------



## soulsurvivor

suede


----------



## wy_white_wolf

dead


....


----------



## DarleneJ

adjective


----------



## D Lynn

evidence


----------



## Delrio

encephalitis


----------



## Delrio

tissue


----------



## DarleneJ

suet
.


----------



## soulsurvivor

etouffee


----------



## dmbenson

etude


----------



## Delrio

defiance


----------



## soulsurvivor

dmbenson said:


> etude


aw phooey, I was wanting to see you make a word beginning with "ee". 
:spinsmiley:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Delrio said:


> defiance


celebration


----------



## DarleneJ

rationalism


----------



## Delrio

DarleneJ said:


> rationalism


 alismataceae


----------



## DarleneJ

aesopian


----------



## dmbenson

pianissimo


----------



## Delrio

mortgage


----------



## DarleneJ

genome


----------



## soulsurvivor

mechanical


----------



## dmbenson

caliber


----------



## Delrio

beretta


----------



## DarleneJ

taste


----------



## soulsurvivor

tebowing


----------



## Delrio

ingrown


----------



## trulytricia

ownership


----------



## vicki in NW OH

shipyard


----------



## trulytricia

ardvark


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Arkansas


----------



## DarleneJ

Sassy


----------



## InTownForNow

Systematic


----------



## vicki in NW OH

tic-tac


----------



## DarleneJ

acceptable


----------



## trulytricia

bless


----------



## DarleneJ

essence


----------



## trulytricia

cedar


----------



## soulsurvivor

arugula


----------



## Delrio

lamborghini


----------



## trulytricia

nitrate


----------



## Delrio

teacher


----------



## dmbenson

Hershey


----------



## Delrio

eyeglasses


----------



## trulytricia

espresso


----------



## dmbenson

sofit


----------



## Jaclynne

itinerary


----------



## Delrio

ryegrass


----------



## trulytricia

assessment


----------



## DarleneJ

entertain


----------



## Delrio

incredible


----------



## trulytricia

bleet


----------



## DarleneJ

etiquette


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tennessee


----------



## DarleneJ

seedling


----------



## Delrio

linguini


----------



## DarleneJ

nitrogen


----------



## trulytricia

English


----------



## Delrio

should


----------



## trulytricia

ultra


----------



## DarleneJ

trampoline


----------



## Delrio

nepotism


----------



## trulytricia

smile


----------



## DarleneJ

leopard


----------



## trulytricia

ardent


----------



## soulsurvivor

dentist


----------



## Delrio

straight


----------



## DarleneJ

Ightfield


----------



## trulytricia

elderberry


----------



## DarleneJ

rye
.


----------



## Delrio

yellow


----------



## trulytricia

lowland


----------



## DarleneJ

androgynous


----------



## trulytricia

ousting


----------



## Delrio

tingling


----------



## trulytricia

inchworm


----------



## dmbenson

ormolu


----------



## Delrio

lucky


----------



## trulytricia

cyclamen


----------



## Delrio

trulytricia said:


> cyclamen


 I think we're supposed to use the last 2 or more letters of the word, in a row :hrm:


----------



## trulytricia

Delrio said:


> I think we're supposed to use the last 2 or more letters of the word, in a row :hrm:


OK got it! and I'm stumped!


----------



## trulytricia

kyanites


----------



## Delrio

trulytricia said:


> kyanites


 Good word!

Testosterone


----------



## soulsurvivor

neuropathy


----------



## Delrio

thyroid


----------



## DarleneJ

idiom


----------



## trulytricia

omniscient


----------



## soulsurvivor

enterprise


----------



## DarleneJ

risen


----------



## Delrio

sentence


----------



## DarleneJ

tencent


----------



## soulsurvivor

ntelos


----------



## trulytricia

osmosis


----------



## DarleneJ

sister


----------



## soulsurvivor

erowid


----------



## Delrio

widespread


----------



## soulsurvivor

readability


----------



## trulytricia

tyrant


----------



## Delrio

antonyms


----------



## trulytricia

Ms Thing


----------



## Delrio

ingrate


----------



## soulsurvivor

Telsa


----------



## DarleneJ

salamander


----------



## soulsurvivor

derecho


----------



## trulytricia

chocolate


----------



## soulsurvivor

teletubbies


----------



## Delrio

estranged


----------



## trulytricia

gesundheit


----------



## soulsurvivor

eitoku


----------



## Delrio

kudos


----------



## DarleneJ

dosimeter


----------



## menollyrj

Termites


----------



## trulytricia

testimony


----------



## Delrio

nylons


----------



## DarleneJ

Lonsdale


----------



## Delrio

league


----------



## DarleneJ

guesstimate


----------



## trulytricia

mathematics


----------



## DarleneJ

DarleneJ said:


> guesstimate





trulytricia said:


> mathematics


 
Remember, the last 2 letters of the word (or more) start the next word in this game! Keep trying! 


Material


----------



## Delrio

algebra


----------



## trulytricia

raisin

[I'm playing to help my memory and I can't even remember the rules, haha. I'll keep trying!]


----------



## Delrio

inept


----------



## DarleneJ

pterodactyl


----------



## soulsurvivor

yliving


----------



## Delrio

ingrained


----------



## DarleneJ

inedible


----------



## soulsurvivor

bleach


----------



## DarleneJ

chimes


----------



## trulytricia

mesmerized


----------



## Delrio

editorial


----------



## soulsurvivor

Alaska


----------



## Delrio

kaleidoscope


----------



## menollyrj

perish


----------



## Delrio

shoulder


----------



## trulytricia

derma


----------



## menollyrj

magic


----------



## soulsurvivor

icicle


----------



## DarleneJ

cleaver


----------



## menollyrj

Verily


----------



## DarleneJ

Lymphatic


----------



## Delrio

tickets


----------



## trulytricia

tsunami


----------



## DarleneJ

Miracle


----------



## Delrio

clematis


----------



## trulytricia

tisane


----------



## DarleneJ

anesthesiologist


----------



## Delrio

isthmic


----------



## DarleneJ

microphone


----------



## trulytricia

oneself


----------



## Delrio

elfish


----------



## DarleneJ

fisherman


----------



## trulytricia

Manitowoc


----------



## Delrio

occupational


----------



## Delrio

*bump*


----------



## DarleneJ

nalorphine


----------



## trulytricia

inebriate


----------



## Delrio

teacher


----------



## trulytricia

herbalist


----------



## Delrio

straightaway


----------



## trulytricia

wayfarer


----------



## Delrio

rerun


----------



## DarleneJ

understand


----------



## Delrio

android


----------



## trulytricia

oiliest


----------



## DarleneJ

we need to use the last two or more letters of the previous word in this game. 

android => idiom


----------



## Delrio

omnivore


----------



## DarleneJ

rejuvenate


----------



## trulytricia

teazels


----------



## DarleneJ

elsewhere


----------



## trulytricia

erect


----------



## DarleneJ

ectoplasm


----------



## trulytricia

smile


----------



## DarleneJ

lemon


----------



## trulytricia

monday


----------



## soulsurvivor

ayurveda


----------



## trulytricia

daddy


----------



## DarleneJ

dynamite


----------



## trulytricia

itemizer


----------



## soulsurvivor

erosion


----------



## DarleneJ

oncologist


----------



## trulytricia

isthmus


----------



## Delrio

usurp


----------



## DarleneJ

UrpÃ­n


----------



## ajaxlucy

Pinata


----------



## soulsurvivor

tastefully


----------



## Delrio

lynchpin


----------



## trulytricia

pinfeathers


----------



## DarleneJ

Hershey


----------



## soulsurvivor

erstwhile


----------



## Delrio

leavening


----------



## ajaxlucy

Ingot


----------



## Delrio

Otter


----------



## trulytricia

teraphim


----------



## DarleneJ

Himalayas


----------



## dmbenson

aspirate


----------



## trulytricia

atemporal


----------



## ajaxlucy

Rales


----------



## Marilyn

lesson


----------



## dmbenson

sonogram


----------



## Delrio

American


----------



## trulytricia

cantaloupe


----------



## ajaxlucy

Upend


----------



## Marilyn

endure


----------



## Delrio

regard


----------



## DarleneJ

Garden


----------



## trulytricia

denuded


----------



## Delrio

deduction


----------



## trulytricia

onuses


----------



## mommys2gr8kids

session


----------



## Delrio

ionic


----------



## soulsurvivor

nickles


----------



## Delrio

lessor


----------



## trulytricia

sorrowful


----------



## Delrio

ultra


----------



## trulytricia

traditional


----------



## Delrio

alarmed


----------



## soulsurvivor

medicine


----------



## Delrio

inebriated


----------



## ejagno

education


----------



## trulytricia

oniony


----------



## Delrio

nymph


----------



## trulytricia

phlox


----------



## ajaxlucy

Oxbow


----------



## DarleneJ

bowed


----------



## trulytricia

Wednesday


----------



## DarleneJ

Daydream


----------



## Delrio

amber


----------



## trulytricia

Bertha


----------



## gnatgnome

Hatpin


----------



## DarleneJ

pineapple


----------



## MidwestGal

please


----------



## Delrio

sequins


----------



## DarleneJ

insurance


----------



## trulytricia

central


----------



## soulsurvivor

allstate


----------



## Delrio

tennis


----------



## gnatgnome

issue


----------



## Delrio

suede


----------



## trulytricia

Edenic


----------



## TnMtngirl

Nicotine


----------



## trulytricia

inestimable


----------



## soulsurvivor

bleach


----------



## Delrio

charred


----------



## trulytricia

redbud


----------



## Delrio

budget


----------



## trulytricia

getaway


----------



## DarleneJ

wayfarer


----------



## soulsurvivor

reredos


----------



## ajaxlucy

Dosage


----------



## Delrio

getaway


----------



## trulytricia

ayurveda


----------



## ajaxlucy

Edamame


----------



## Delrio

medicate


----------



## trulytricia

teardrops


----------



## Delrio

opsonin


----------



## soulsurvivor

ninety


----------



## trulytricia

tympani


----------



## Delrio

animation


----------



## ajaxlucy

Onager


----------



## Delrio

German


----------



## trulytricia

mangel


----------



## Delrio

electric


----------



## trulytricia

ricotta


----------



## soulsurvivor

target


----------



## Delrio

ether


----------



## DarleneJ

thermometer


----------



## trulytricia

teracotta


----------



## vicker

cottage


----------



## Delrio

gesture


----------



## trulytricia

urethane


----------



## ajaxlucy

Aneurysm


----------



## Delrio

smelly


----------



## trulytricia

lyrical


----------



## Delrio

alienated


----------



## ajaxlucy

Editor


----------



## Delrio

oregano


----------



## trulytricia

anoint


----------



## ajaxlucy

interest


----------



## DarleneJ

stammer


----------



## Bob in WI

merchant


----------



## DarleneJ

antler


----------



## Delrio

erase


----------



## trulytricia

seedless


----------



## DarleneJ

Lesson


----------



## Delrio

songbook


----------



## trulytricia

okiedokey


----------



## ajaxlucy

Keyhole


----------



## catspjamas

oleander


----------



## Delrio

dermatitis


----------



## trulytricia

isinglass


----------



## catspjamas

glasses


----------



## ajaxlucy

sesame


----------



## DarleneJ

mesmerize


----------



## catspjamas

zealot


----------



## Delrio

otherwise


----------



## trulytricia

seaside


----------



## catspjamas

sideshow


----------



## Delrio

ownership


----------



## catspjamas

shipshape


----------



## DarleneJ

pencil


----------



## catspjamas

cilantro


----------



## DarleneJ

trolly


----------



## trulytricia

lychees


----------



## DarleneJ

estimates


----------



## catspjamas

testament


----------



## DarleneJ

enteritis


----------



## Delrio

isochrone


----------



## trulytricia

Netflix


----------



## Delrio

Lixotonic


----------



## catspjamas

nickajack


----------



## Delrio

jackass


----------



## trulytricia

asswaged


----------



## ajaxlucy

edifice


----------



## catspjamas

ceiling


----------



## Delrio

ingrown


----------



## DarleneJ

owner


----------



## trulytricia

nerdlike


----------



## soulsurvivor

kerplunk


----------



## DarleneJ

Lunkhead


----------



## dmbenson

advertisement


----------



## catspjamas

mental


----------



## Delrio

alcoholic


----------



## trulytricia

iconoclast


----------



## catspjamas

lasted


----------



## Delrio

edify


----------



## trulytricia

fye [ urban slang]


----------



## DarleneJ

yellow


----------



## catspjamas

lowbrow


----------



## menollyrj

Brownie


----------



## catspjamas

Nietzsche


----------



## Delrio

cheerful


----------



## trulytricia

fulfill


----------



## Delrio

Illinois


----------



## ajaxlucy

isthmus


----------



## DarleneJ

Mustard


----------



## GreenMother

Ardent


----------



## DarleneJ

denture


----------



## trulytricia

reflexion


----------



## Delrio

oncoming


----------



## soulsurvivor

ingrown


----------



## DarleneJ

owner


----------



## Farmer Dave

nerdy


----------



## trulytricia

dyeing


----------



## GreenMother

Ingot


----------



## Farmer Dave

gothic


----------



## Delrio

hiccup


----------



## trulytricia

cuppy


----------



## ajaxlucy

Pyrethrum


----------



## Farmer Dave

rumble

*****


----------



## Delrio

bleach


----------



## trulytricia

achoo


----------



## DarleneJ

chook


----------



## Sundogg23

Oklahoma


----------



## Farmer Dave

homage

*****


----------



## Sundogg23

Magenta


----------



## Farmer Dave

tango

*****


----------



## Sundogg23

Gossamer


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mercury

*****


----------



## Delrio

ryegrass


----------



## Sundogg23

Assumption


----------



## wy_white_wolf

onion


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ionosphere

*****


----------



## soulsurvivor

restaurant


----------



## DarleneJ

anteater


----------



## ajaxlucy

terrific


----------



## DarleneJ

Ficus


----------



## Farmer Dave

Custard

*****


----------



## Delrio

tardiness


----------



## soulsurvivor

essential


----------



## Sundogg23

Aluminum


----------



## Delrio

number


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bermuda

*****


----------



## DarleneJ

dance


----------



## ajaxlucy

ancestor


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tortoise

*****


----------



## Sundogg23

Sentiments


----------



## Delrio

tsunami


----------



## Farmer Dave

Amiable

*****


----------



## Delrio

blessed


----------



## Farmer Dave

Seduce

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Celts


----------



## catspjamas

tsunami


----------



## Sundogg23

Amiable


----------



## Farmer Dave

Blemish

*****


----------



## Delrio

short


----------



## trulytricia

orthodox


----------



## Sundogg23

Oxen.


----------



## trulytricia

xenophobia


----------



## Delrio

iambus


----------



## Farmer Dave

Busybody

*****


----------



## Delrio

bodyguard


----------



## trulytricia

ardor


----------



## ajaxlucy

dorsal


----------



## Farmer Dave

Salute

*****


----------



## Delrio

teardrop


----------



## trulytricia

ropes


----------



## Sundogg23

Pessimistic


----------



## Farmer Dave

Stickup

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Kupelian


----------



## Farmer Dave

Animal

*****


----------



## Delrio

Maladies


----------



## trulytricia

Essene


----------



## Farmer Dave

Energize

*****


----------



## Sundogg23

Zenith


----------



## Farmer Dave

Thoroughbred

*****


----------



## Delrio

redirect


----------



## trulytricia

ectoblast


----------



## Farmer Dave

Asteroid

*****


----------



## ajaxlucy

idiom


----------



## Delrio

Omaha


----------



## trulytricia

aha!!


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hallucination

*****


----------



## Sundogg23

National


----------



## Farmer Dave

Alcohol

*****


----------



## SageLady

holistic


----------



## Delrio

ticking


----------



## trulytricia

ingulfed


----------



## Farmer Dave

Federal

*****


----------



## catspjamas

Raleigh


----------



## Delrio

ghostlike


----------



## ajaxlucy

kefir


----------



## Farmer Dave

Irrational

*****


----------



## Delrio

albatross


----------



## catspjamas

Trossachs

(a small woodland glen in the Stirling council area of Scotland)


----------



## trulytricia

ossuary


----------



## Farmer Dave

Aryan

*****


----------



## Delrio

angry


----------



## trulytricia

Ryerson


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sonar

*****


----------



## ajaxlucy

narcolepsy


----------



## Farmer Dave

Psychologist

*****


----------



## Delrio

stamina


----------



## trulytricia

inagodadavida


----------



## Farmer Dave

Dactylography

*****


----------



## DarleneJ

opposite


----------



## Delrio

Farmer Dave said:


> Dactylography
> 
> *****


Physician


----------



## trulytricia

Angostura


----------



## Farmer Dave

Uranus

****


----------



## Delrio

usurp


----------



## trulytricia

urped


----------



## Farmer Dave

Peddler

*****


----------



## ajaxlucy

erstwhile


----------



## Farmer Dave

ileum

*****


----------



## ajaxlucy

umbrage


----------



## Marilyn

Aegean


----------



## Delrio

ancestry


----------



## trulytricia

tryptophane


----------



## Marilyn

Nebraska


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kansas

*****


----------



## Delrio

assassin


----------



## trulytricia

instructor


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tortoise

*****


----------



## Delrio

sequin


----------



## trulytricia

inwound


----------



## soulsurvivor

underground


----------



## Farmer Dave

Underwear

*****


----------



## soulsurvivor

earrings


----------



## Marilyn

This sure does look like a show stopper!


----------



## D Lynn

*earrings*

Sandringham
That oughta be easy


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hamburger

*****


----------



## Delrio

german


----------



## trulytricia

Mancow


----------



## Marilyn

coward


----------



## Farmer Dave

Arduous

*****


----------



## Marilyn

usurp


----------



## Farmer Dave

Prairie

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Ried [a girls name]


----------



## Farmer Dave

Edifice

*****


----------



## Delrio

century


----------



## trulytricia

ryke ...


----------



## Delrio

keynote


----------



## trulytricia

Tesla


----------



## Farmer Dave

Slang

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Angelica


----------



## Janossy

catatonia


----------



## Farmer Dave

Niagara

*****


----------



## trulytricia

arabesque


----------



## Farmer Dave

Quench

*****


----------



## Delrio

enchilada


----------



## Farmer Dave

Adagio

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Giorgio


----------



## Farmer Dave

Iodine

*****


----------



## Delrio

Netflix


----------



## trulytricia

lixivium


----------



## Farmer Dave

Umber


----------



## trulytricia

Bersa


----------



## Farmer Dave

Salute

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Ute .....


----------



## Janossy

uterus


----------



## trulytricia

russet


----------



## Farmer Dave

Setaceous

*****


----------



## Marilyn

ousted


----------



## dizzy

tedious


----------



## Delrio

useless


----------



## trulytricia

essayist


----------



## Farmer Dave

Istanbul

*****


----------



## dizzy

bullocks


----------



## Farmer Dave

Slouch

*****


----------



## Delrio

church


----------



## Janossy

chunky


----------



## trulytricia

kyanite


----------



## dizzy

itemize


----------



## Farmer Dave

Zebra

*****


----------



## dizzy

brazen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Zenith

*****


----------



## trulytricia

thistledown


----------



## Farmer Dave

Owner

*****


----------



## Delrio

nervous


----------



## dizzy

usury


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ryegrass

*****


----------



## dizzy

assassinate


----------



## Farmer Dave

Atelier

*****


----------



## trulytricia

erenow


----------



## Delrio

nowhere


----------



## Janossy

erector


----------



## Marilyn

toreador


----------



## dizzy

dormouse


----------



## Farmer Dave

Useless

*****


----------



## Janossy

essential


----------



## Marilyn

alimony


----------



## Farmer Dave

Onyx

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Nyx [goddess name]


----------



## Farmer Dave

Xenophobia

*****


----------



## Janossy

biased


----------



## dizzy

sedated


----------



## Marilyn

Edwardian


----------



## Farmer Dave

Analyze

*****


----------



## Delrio

zealot


----------



## dizzy

lottery


----------



## Farmer Dave

Erythema

*****


----------



## dizzy

thematic


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ticonderoga

*****


----------



## Delrio

gallery


----------



## Farmer Dave

Yourn

(Yep, it's in the dictionary)

*****


----------



## trulytricia

urn ...


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nectar

*****


----------



## dizzy

tartar


----------



## mommys2gr8kids

artistic


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ticket

*****


----------



## trulytricia

kettledrum


----------



## Delrio

rummage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Agenda

*****


----------



## dizzy

endanger


----------



## Farmer Dave

Germany

*****


----------



## Delrio

anybody


----------



## Marilyn

Dyson (can we use proper names?)


----------



## Janossy

songs


----------



## Farmer Dave

Salami

*****


----------



## dizzy

miami


----------



## Delrio

millipede


----------



## trulytricia

Marilyn said:


> Dyson (can we use proper names?)


Good question. I don't know the proper answer but I've used them without complaint. Anybody?


----------



## Farmer Dave

trulytricia said:


> Good question. I don't know the proper answer but I've used them without complaint. Anybody?


I have no problem with it.

*****


----------



## Farmer Dave

Edelweiss

*****


----------



## dizzy

issue


----------



## Farmer Dave

Suet

*****


----------



## dizzy

ethanol


----------



## Farmer Dave

Anole

*****


----------



## Delrio

leggings


----------



## Farmer Dave

Statuary

*****


----------



## Delrio

arythmic


----------



## Farmer Dave

Microphone

*****


----------



## trulytricia

onefold


----------



## Farmer Dave

Olden

*****


----------



## brendafawn

Dent

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Delrio

enterprise


----------



## Farmer Dave

Isentropic

*****


----------



## dizzy

picture


----------



## Farmer Dave

Uredinium

*****


----------



## Janossy

umbrage


----------



## trulytricia

agenized


----------



## brendafawn

Educate 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## dizzy

categorize


----------



## Farmer Dave

Zenith

*****


----------



## dizzy

thoughts


----------



## Farmer Dave

Shapeless

*****


----------



## Delrio

Essential


----------



## Janossy

allergy


----------



## brendafawn

Gyro

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## trulytricia

Yronwood [castle]


----------



## Farmer Dave

Oddity

*****


----------



## dizzy

tyre (British spelling for tire)


----------



## brendafawn

Relish

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Delrio

Shindig


----------



## trulytricia

digamma


----------



## dizzy

mammal


----------



## Farmer Dave

Malice

*****


----------



## brendafawn

Center

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Farmer Dave

Territorial

*****


----------



## Delrio

terabyte


----------



## trulytricia

telephoto


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tolerant

*****


----------



## dizzy

antsy


----------



## Farmer Dave

Systematic

*****


----------



## trulytricia

Ticktacktoe


----------



## dizzy

oesophagostomum (and yes, it is a word-it's a type of nematode)


----------



## Farmer Dave

dizzy said:


> oesophagostomum (and yes, it is a word-it's a type of nematode)


(Say that five times real fast...  ... I don't think I could say it one time real slow) :happy2:

Umbrella

*****


----------



## dizzy

I might be able to say it one time-slowly, but that's it!

llama


----------



## Delrio

macaroon


----------



## trulytricia

Oona ... [name]


----------



## dizzy

national


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nalorphine

*****


----------



## dizzy

inert


----------



## Delrio

Ertapanem (antibiotic)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nematode

*****


----------



## dizzy

determinate


----------



## Farmer Dave

Atelier

*****


----------



## Delrio

lierac


----------



## Janossy

racetrack


----------



## Farmer Dave

Acknowledge

*****


----------



## dizzy

generational


----------



## Marilyn

alabaster


----------



## Delrio

steroid


----------



## dizzy

idiosyncrasies


----------



## Marilyn

establishment


----------



## Delrio

menthol


----------



## roadless

oldest


----------



## dizzy

ester


----------



## Marilyn

steroid


----------



## Delrio

identity


----------



## roadless

typewriter


----------



## DaynaJ

Best I can do--


----------



## roadless

categorical


----------



## dizzy

caloric


----------



## roadless

ricochet


----------



## dizzy

heterozygous


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Ousted


----------



## roadless

(ya beat me!) nevermind!


----------



## roadless

tedious


----------



## dizzy

ousted


----------



## Marilyn

educational


----------



## dizzy

always


----------



## Farmer Dave

Syrup

*****


----------



## dizzy

ruptured


----------



## Delrio

uredo


----------



## dizzy

donuts


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tsunami

*****


----------



## dizzy

Amish


----------



## Janossy

Ishmael


----------



## vicker

maelstrom


----------



## dizzy

trombone


----------



## Marilyn

bonemeal


----------



## dizzy

alienate


----------



## Delrio

tedious


----------



## catspjamas

Ousted 

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## dizzy

educationally


----------



## Delrio

allylic


----------



## dizzy

licorice


----------



## Marilyn

ricecakes


----------



## Delrio

kestrel


----------



## dizzy

elementary


----------



## brendafawn

Rye

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## dizzy

yeast


----------



## Marilyn

asteroid


----------



## dizzy

identify


----------



## Delrio

Fytch (a music group)


----------



## dizzy

chest


----------



## Farmer Dave

Establishment

*****


----------



## dizzy

menthol


----------



## Farmer Dave

Olive

*****


----------



## Delrio

ventricle


----------



## Farmer Dave

Clevis

*****


----------



## dizzy

visitation


----------



## Marilyn

ionization


----------



## Farmer Dave

Onion

*****


----------



## Marilyn

onlooker


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kersey

*****


----------



## Delrio

eyeballed


----------



## Farmer Dave

Education

*****


----------



## dizzy

onuses


----------



## Marilyn

essential


----------



## Delrio

alert


----------



## Farmer Dave

Topography

*****


----------



## dizzy

physical


----------



## Farmer Dave

California

*****


----------



## Marilyn

niacin


----------



## Delrio

cinders


----------



## Farmer Dave

Erstwhile

*****


----------



## dizzy

ileum


----------



## Farmer Dave

Umbrella

*****


----------



## Marilyn

laugh


----------



## Sanza

ghost


----------



## Delrio

stench


----------



## dizzy

checker


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kerchief

*****


----------



## dizzy

effect


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ectoderm

*****


----------



## dizzy

dermatologist


----------



## Marilyn

logistical


----------



## dizzy

allegorical


----------



## Farmer Dave

Calyx

*****


----------



## dizzy

lyxose


----------



## Sanza

select


----------



## dizzy

lecture


----------



## Farmer Dave

Urethane

*****


----------



## dizzy

anemia


----------



## Farmer Dave

Miami

*****


----------



## dizzy

amino


----------



## Farmer Dave

Inorganic

*****


----------



## dizzy

nicotine


----------



## Farmer Dave

Inebriated

*****


----------



## dizzy

educated


----------



## Farmer Dave

Educe

*****


----------



## Janossy

celebrity


----------



## Farmer Dave

Typhoon

*****


----------



## Sanza

onward


----------



## dizzy

warden


----------



## Marilyn

enlightenment


----------



## Delrio

mention


----------



## Janossy

ionic


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nicotine

*****


----------



## Marilyn

tinet

Sorry, I cheated and used a dictionary, figured it was time for me to learn a new word 

Just in case there is anyone else out there like me, and is unfamiliar with the word:
*tinet*, Noun. Brushwood and thorns for making and repairing hedges


----------



## dizzy

ether


----------



## Marilyn

errand


----------



## Farmer Dave

Marilyn said:


> Sorry, I cheated and used a dictionary, figured it was time for me to learn a new word


I almost always use a dictionary...that's not cheating...it's an opportunity to learn new words.

Android

*****


----------



## dizzy

idealist


----------



## Marilyn

listeria

Thanks Farmer Dave, that was my goal....tinet, tinet, tinet...


----------



## dizzy

Iaido

I do it all the time. Iaido is a Japanese style of martial arts. Never knew that B4 this morning.


----------



## Delrio

dominos


----------



## Marilyn

nostril


----------



## Farmer Dave

Trillium

*****


----------



## dizzy

umbrella


----------



## Farmer Dave

Llama

*****


----------



## dizzy

amazon


----------



## Delrio

zonkers!


----------



## dizzy

erstwhile


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ilex

*****


----------



## dizzy

lexicon


----------



## Sanza

convoy


----------



## Delrio

voyage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Gestation

*****


----------



## dizzy

ionization


----------



## Delrio

oncology


----------



## Farmer Dave

Gyroscope

*****


----------



## Janossy

opera


----------



## dizzy

perambulate


----------



## Marilyn

lateness


----------



## Delrio

essay


----------



## dizzy

ayurveda


----------



## Farmer Dave

Edacious

*****


----------



## dizzy

using


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ingenuity

*****


----------



## dizzy

tyson


----------



## Delrio

sonagram


----------



## dizzy

grammar


----------



## Farmer Dave

Marquee

*****


----------



## dizzy

queenly


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lycopene

*****


----------



## dizzy

penetrate


----------



## Farmer Dave

Atelier

*****


----------



## dizzy

erased


----------



## Delrio

sedate


----------



## Farmer Dave

Teakettle

*****


----------



## dizzy

lecture


----------



## Marilyn

urethane


----------



## dizzy

nervous


----------



## Farmer Dave

Oust

*****


----------



## dizzy

steer


----------



## Farmer Dave

Eraser

*****


----------



## Marilyn

service


----------



## dizzy

viceroy


----------



## Farmer Dave

Oyster

*****


----------



## Delrio

stereotype


----------



## Farmer Dave

Typewriter

*****


----------



## dizzy

terrarium


----------



## SimplerTimez

umbrella


----------



## Marilyn

latitude


----------



## Sanza

decide


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cider

*****


----------



## Marilyn

dermatologist


----------



## dizzy

Istanbul


----------



## Marilyn

bulbous


----------



## Delrio

usability


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tyrannosaur

*****


----------



## dizzy

sauropod


----------



## Farmer Dave

Odometer

*****


----------



## Marilyn

termination


----------



## SimplerTimez

ionization


----------



## Delrio

onionskin


----------



## Farmer Dave

Skink

*****


----------



## dizzy

inkjet


----------



## Farmer Dave

Jetliner

*****


----------



## Janossy

nervous


----------



## Marilyn

ouster


----------



## Sanza

sterno


----------



## SimplerTimez

notorious


----------



## Delrio

ousted


----------



## dizzy

tedium


----------



## Farmer Dave

Umpteenth

*****


----------



## Janossy

enthusiastic


----------



## SimplerTimez

stickler


----------



## Marilyn

errands


----------



## Delrio

randsom


----------



## dizzy

someone


----------



## SimplerTimez

onerous


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rouse

*****


----------



## dizzy

semester


----------



## Janossy

steroid


----------



## Farmer Dave

Oidium

*****


----------



## Janossy

umbrage


----------



## dizzy

agency


----------



## SimplerTimez

cylindrical


----------



## brendafawn

Nerfball


----------



## brendafawn

Sorry got lost somewhere.


----------



## brendafawn

Calculate


----------



## Marilyn

lateness


----------



## Delrio

essay


----------



## Marilyn

saying


----------



## dizzy

ingot


----------



## Farmer Dave

Otter

*****


----------



## Marilyn

terrain


----------



## SimplerTimez

inveigle


----------



## brendafawn

Ernest


----------



## Delrio

straight


----------



## SimplerTimez

tangible


----------



## Farmer Dave

Giblets

*****


----------



## dizzy

tsar (alternate spelling for tzar)


----------



## brendafawn

Ardvark


----------



## Farmer Dave

Arkansas

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

sassafras


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rascal

*****


----------



## dizzy

calorie


----------



## Janossy

Oriental


----------



## galfriend

Talent


----------



## Delrio

lentil


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tiller

*****


----------



## dizzy

leritine


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tinea

*****


----------



## Marilyn

earthen


----------



## Sanza

entry


----------



## Delrio

trypophobia


----------



## dizzy

biased


----------



## SimplerTimez

sedentary


----------



## Farmer Dave

Arytenoid

*****


----------



## dizzy

Iditarod


----------



## Farmer Dave

Odometer

*****


----------



## Marilyn

terrapin


----------



## Delrio

pineapple


----------



## Farmer Dave

Plenipotentiary

*****


----------



## dizzy

ryobi


----------



## Sanza

obituary


----------



## JawjaBoy

February


----------



## Delrio

arythmic


----------



## dizzy

microscope


----------



## Farmer Dave

Operculum

*****


----------



## brendafawn

Lumbar


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bartender

*****


----------



## Marilyn

dermabrasion


----------



## dizzy

ionic


----------



## Marilyn

nicotine


----------



## dizzy

tinea


----------



## Janossy

eastern


----------



## SimplerTimez

Sternum


----------



## Farmer Dave

Number

*****


----------



## dizzy

berserk


----------



## SimplerTimez

kinetic


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tickle

*****


----------



## Janossy

kleptomaniac


----------



## brendafawn

System


----------



## Farmer Dave

Janossy said:


> kleptomaniac


Niacin

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

cinematic


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ichnology

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Gyroscope


----------



## Janossy

opera


----------



## SimplerTimez

Erasure


----------



## dizzy

realtor


----------



## JawjaBoy

torpedo


----------



## Marilyn

pedodontist


----------



## dizzy

Istanbul


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bulgaria

*****


----------



## Delrio

Rialto


----------



## dizzy

tonnage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ageratum

*****


----------



## GreenMother

Tumescent


----------



## SimplerTimez

Centennial


----------



## dizzy

almost


----------



## Farmer Dave

Osteogenesis

*****


----------



## Janossy

sisterhood


----------



## dizzy

hoodoo


----------



## Delrio

doomsday


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ayahuasca

(South American Vine)

*****


----------



## dizzy

scamp


----------



## Farmer Dave

Amplify

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Jiffy


----------



## Delrio

iffy


----------



## Farmer Dave

Yarrow

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Trowel


----------



## dizzy

wellhead


----------



## SimplerTimez

Adage


----------



## Delrio

agents


----------



## dizzy

entsagen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Agenda

*****


----------



## SteveD(TX)

endanger


----------



## JawjaBoy

geranium


----------



## GreenMother

cranium


----------



## dizzy

umbilical


----------



## Farmer Dave

Calcium

*****


----------



## Delrio

umpteenth


----------



## dizzy

thanksgiving


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ingenious

*****


----------



## dizzy

usurpation


----------



## GreenMother

usurious


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ushered


----------



## dizzy

redress


----------



## GreenMother

Essay


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sayonara

*****


----------



## dizzy

naratriptan


----------



## Delrio

tantalize


----------



## dizzy

zedonk (cross between a zebra and a donkey)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kiosk

*****


----------



## GreenMother

Skipjack


----------



## dizzy

jackdaw


----------



## Farmer Dave

Awkward

*****


----------



## Sanza

ardvark


----------



## Delrio

Arkansas


----------



## dizzy

sassafras


----------



## cowbelle

rascal


----------



## dizzy

calculate


----------



## Farmer Dave

Telegram

*****


----------



## dizzy

ramification


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ionic

*****


----------



## brendafawn

Nicer


----------



## SimplerTimez

Certificate


----------



## Farmer Dave

Catenulate

*****


----------



## JawjaBoy

lately


----------



## dizzy

elysian


----------



## SimplerTimez

Anarchist


----------



## Delrio

history


----------



## dizzy

ryers


----------



## GreenMother

erstwhile


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ilex

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Exuberant


----------



## Farmer Dave

Antebellum

*****


----------



## Karenrbw

Umbrella


----------



## Marilyn

lapel


----------



## Delrio

elegant


----------



## dizzy

anteater


----------



## SimplerTimez

Termite


----------



## Farmer Dave

Iteration

*****


----------



## dizzy

onuses


----------



## Janossy

sesame


----------



## SimplerTimez

Amenable


----------



## Sanza

blender


----------



## dizzy

derrick


----------



## Delrio

rickets


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tsimshian

*****


----------



## GreenMother

anonymous


----------



## Janossy

mouser


----------



## dizzy

seriously


----------



## Delrio

slyness


----------



## dizzy

essence


----------



## SimplerTimez

Cerebral


----------



## dizzy

bralette


----------



## Farmer Dave

Letterhead

*****


----------



## Janossy

headhunter


----------



## dizzy

terrace


----------



## Delrio

cellar


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lariat

*****


----------



## kendall j

athletic


----------



## SimplerTimez

Tickled


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Education


----------



## Sanza

ionize


----------



## dizzy

zero :bowtie:


----------



## kendall j

rodents


----------



## dizzy

tsar


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Sardines


----------



## dizzy

nesting


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tingles

*****


----------



## dizzy

lesional


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Alcohol


----------



## dizzy

holster


----------



## Farmer Dave

Stereophonic

*****


----------



## dizzy

iconic


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Nicaragua


----------



## SimplerTimez

Guava


----------



## Marilyn

avarice


----------



## Delrio

icebreaker


----------



## dizzy

kerchief


----------



## Farmer Dave

Effervesce

*****


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Sceptical


----------



## dizzy

Californian


----------



## Janossy

antidote


----------



## dizzy

terrapin


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Pineapple


----------



## Marilyn

pleasantries


----------



## Sanza

estuaries


----------



## dizzy

Riesling


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Ingredients


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tsushima

*****


----------



## dizzy

mathematics


----------



## SimplerTimez

Schematics


----------



## Farmer Dave

Shanty

*****


----------



## brendafawn

Tyrant


----------



## Janossy

antiques


----------



## Farmer Dave

Questions

*****


----------



## dizzy

onset


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Settlement


----------



## SimplerTimez

Entrails


----------



## Delrio

trailspring


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ingredient

*****


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Entrapment


----------



## brendafawn

Enter


----------



## SimplerTimez

Territorial


----------



## Janossy

alternatives


----------



## dizzy

vestibule


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Legitimacy


----------



## brendafawn

Cynical


----------



## LaManchaMa

allocate


----------



## Marilyn

technicality


----------



## SimplerTimez

Tyrannical


----------



## dizzy

calcium


----------



## Farmer Dave

Millennium

*****


----------



## dizzy

umbilical


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Calibration


----------



## dizzy

onerous


----------



## SimplerTimez

Generous


----------



## Marilyn

ousted


----------



## Delrio

tedium


----------



## dizzy

rousting


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Ingest


----------



## dizzy

gestational


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Aluminum


----------



## dizzy

number


----------



## Delrio

dizzy said:


> rousting


how did you get rousting from the previous word?


----------



## Delrio

dizzy said:


> number


Berreta


----------



## Farmer Dave

Retail

*****


----------



## Zapthycat

ailment


----------



## dizzy

Delrio said:


> how did you get rousting from the previous word?


Didn't realize there was another page of posts. I went off of generous.

mention


----------



## brendafawn

Onion


----------



## dizzy

onstage


----------



## Zapthycat

stagecoach


----------



## Farmer Dave

Achumawi

(the language of the Pit River Indians.)

*****


----------



## Farmer Dave

dizzy said:


> Didn't realize there was another page of posts. I went off of generous.


dizzy - I do that all the time. :grit:


----------



## Marilyn

zygote


----------



## SimplerTimez

Not sure where zygote came from, but I'll take it!

Testimonial


----------



## Zapthycat

Ale!


----------



## vicker

Aleluia


----------



## dizzy

Zygote came from someone going off of dizzy instead of the last word. We're really getting messed up!:teehee:

iaido (a Japanese martial art)


----------



## Janossy

dorky


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kymograph

*****


----------



## Zapthycat

Aphid


----------



## dizzy

hidden


----------



## brendafawn

Dented


----------



## dizzy

tedious


----------



## Farmer Dave

Usherette

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Tempestuous (Ttempestuous if you're Elmer Fudd...)


----------



## dizzy

using


----------



## Zapthycat

ingrown


----------



## Janossy

ownership


----------



## Zapthycat

shipwreck


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Reckon


----------



## Zapthycat

Oncologist


----------



## dizzy

logistic


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Tickets


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tsetse

*****


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Serendipity


----------



## Delrio

typewriter


----------



## Zapthycat

terraform


----------



## dizzy

formula


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mulatto

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Tornado


----------



## Marilyn

adorn


----------



## Zapthycat

Ornery


----------



## SimplerTimez

Erythema


----------



## dizzy

thematic


----------



## Marilyn

tickle


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kleptomaniac

*****


----------



## Zapthycat

accurate


----------



## SimplerTimez

Atelier


----------



## Zapthycat

erected


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Tediously


----------



## Delrio

slyness


----------



## dizzy

essence


----------



## Karenrbw

Celsius


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Usually


----------



## Zapthycat

lysol


----------



## SimplerTimez

Solitude


----------



## Delrio

December


----------



## SimplerTimez

Bermuda


----------



## dizzy

darned


----------



## SimplerTimez

Edited


----------



## Zapthycat

editor


----------



## Delrio

torrent


----------



## Zapthycat

Rental


----------



## SimplerTimez

Talisman


----------



## Zapthycat

maniac


----------



## Farmer Dave

Academy

*****


----------



## Karenrbw

Mycenae


----------



## dizzy

Aesop


----------



## Zapthycat

sophisticated


----------



## Janossy

tedious


----------



## Farmer Dave

Usurp

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Surplus


----------



## dizzy

lusterless


----------



## Marilyn

essential


----------



## Zapthycat

alliance


----------



## dizzy

centaur


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Urbanism


----------



## Farmer Dave

Smithereens

*****


----------



## Zapthycat

Ensure


----------



## SimplerTimez

Eureka


----------



## Zapthycat

Kayak


----------



## dizzy

yakety


----------



## Marilyn

Tyvek


----------



## SimplerTimez

Tying


----------



## Zapthycat

Ying


----------



## Sanza

ingrain


----------



## Delrio

raincoat


----------



## SimplerTimez

Coating


----------



## Zapthycat

tingle


----------



## dizzy

letter


----------



## Zapthycat

terrific


----------



## Delrio

fickle


----------



## SimplerTimez

Kleptomaniac


----------



## countrygal

action


----------



## SimplerTimez

Reaction


----------



## countrygal

onion


----------



## dizzy

onerous


----------



## Delrio

roustabout


----------



## GreenMother

Outboard


----------



## countrygal

arduous


----------



## dizzy

ousted


----------



## countrygal

editor


----------



## dizzy

torrential


----------



## countrygal

alimony


----------



## dizzy

onyxes


----------



## countrygal

estuary


----------



## Farmer Dave

Arytenoid

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Identity


----------



## countrygal

ideas


----------



## dizzy

easily


----------



## countrygal

earth


----------



## Delrio

arthritis


----------



## countrygal

isolation


----------



## SimplerTimez

Lionize


----------



## countrygal

zenith


----------



## dizzy

Ithacus


----------



## countrygal

itinerary


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ryegrass


----------



## Delrio

grassland


----------



## Janossy

android


----------



## countrygal

animals


----------



## SimplerTimez

Animated


----------



## countrygal

editor


----------



## Delrio

torrential


----------



## countrygal

tomatoes


----------



## dizzy

Hate to ask, but I thought the shingle game was supposed to be the last letters of the word, not the first? Or, doesn't it matter? 

estrogen


----------



## SimplerTimez

Generosity


----------



## countrygal

dizzy said:


> Hate to ask, but I thought the shingle game was supposed to be the last letters of the word, not the first? Or, doesn't it matter?
> 
> estrogen


Hey, you're right!!!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## countrygal

typing


----------



## Sanza

ingest


----------



## Delrio

strengthen


----------



## dizzy

henbit


----------



## countrygal

italic


----------



## Zapthycat

license


----------



## countrygal

senile


----------



## dizzy

legalize


----------



## Zapthycat

zenith


----------



## SimplerTimez

Thankfulness


----------



## Delrio

essential


----------



## countrygal

altruistic


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Tickets


----------



## countrygal

tsit-tsit (Jewish fringes)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Situation

*****


----------



## Zapthycat

ionosphere


----------



## dizzy

hereafter


----------



## SimplerTimez

Terrain


----------



## Zapthycat

inconceivable!


----------



## dizzy

bleat


----------



## Delrio

attest


----------



## dizzy

testy


----------



## Janossy

styrofoam


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ambulatory


----------



## Zapthycat

ryegrass


----------



## Marilyn

assembly


----------



## Zapthycat

blythe


----------



## dizzy

thesis


----------



## SimplerTimez

Sisyphus


----------



## Marilyn

husbandry


----------



## Zapthycat

dryad


----------



## Delrio

adobe


----------



## dizzy

beatnik


----------



## Zapthycat

nikon


----------



## Delrio

onward


----------



## dizzy

ardor


----------



## Zapthycat

dormitory


----------



## dizzy

ryobi


----------



## Marilyn

obituary


----------



## Farmer Dave

Arytenoid

*****


----------



## Marilyn

idiosyncrasy


----------



## SimplerTimez

Syllables


----------



## Marilyn

blessing


----------



## dizzy

singles


----------



## Delrio

estrogen


----------



## SimplerTimez

Generative


----------



## dizzy

vestibule


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ulexite

*****


----------



## dizzy

exited


----------



## SimplerTimez

Tediousness


----------



## Zapthycat

tedious


----------



## Delrio

usufructs


----------



## Marilyn

tsunami


----------



## Zapthycat

Milestone


----------



## dizzy

Stonehenge


----------



## Delrio

suspect


----------



## dizzy

pectin


----------



## countrygal

inebriated


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tedder

*****


----------



## dizzy

derrick


----------



## Zapthycat

rickshaw


----------



## dizzy

hawthorn


----------



## Sanza

ornament


----------



## dizzy

entirely


----------



## Delrio

lyrics


----------



## SimplerTimez

Rickrack (might be cheating here, not sure, lol!)


----------



## dizzy

(We'll let you)
racket


----------



## Delrio

kettle


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tlemcen

(a city in NW Algeria)

*****


----------



## SimplerTimez

Centaur


----------



## dizzy

aurora


----------



## SimplerTimez

Raconteur


----------



## dizzy

urine


----------



## Delrio

negative


----------



## SimplerTimez

Veracity


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cityscape

*****


----------



## Marilyn

appetite


----------



## Marilyn

scapegoat


----------



## Delrio

oatmeal


----------



## dizzy

allergy


----------



## Delrio

gypsy


----------



## dizzy

psychic


----------



## Marilyn

chickens!


----------



## dizzy

figured that was coming. :happy:

Kensington


----------



## Sanza

tongue


----------



## Delrio

guess


----------



## dizzy

essence


----------



## Marilyn

cerebral


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rallentando

*****


----------



## Grogan14

bandolier


----------



## Delrio

Ermine


----------



## SimplerTimez

Inept


----------



## dizzy

eptifibatide (type of antiplatelet drug)


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Ideological


----------



## SimplerTimez

Calibration


----------



## Grogan14

rationalization


----------



## dizzy

onset


----------



## Delrio

settler


----------



## SimplerTimez

Erstwhile


----------



## Grogan14

legumes


----------



## dizzy

messes


----------



## Marilyn

essential


----------



## Grogan14

existentialism


----------



## Marilyn

smelt


----------



## dizzy

melted


----------



## Delrio

tedious


----------



## Marilyn

usually


----------



## dizzy

lymes


----------



## Grogan14

mesquite


----------



## dizzy

itemize


----------



## Delrio

zealous


----------



## Grogan14

amorous


----------



## SimplerTimez

Usurious


----------



## dizzy

ouster


----------



## Grogan14

sterilization


----------



## SimplerTimez

Onomatopoeia


----------



## dizzy

iaido


----------



## Delrio

domino


----------



## Grogan14

minotaur


----------



## Marilyn

taurine


----------



## Delrio

Netherlands


----------



## SimplerTimez

Landslide


----------



## Grogan14

ideal


----------



## SimplerTimez

Aluminum


----------



## Sanza

numbers


----------



## Delrio

berserk


----------



## SimplerTimez

Jerkily


----------



## anita_fc

lynx
---


----------



## dizzy

xylophone


----------



## Delrio

honeymoon


----------



## dizzy

moonstruck


----------



## Lucky S Ranch

trucks


----------



## SimplerTimez

Transparent


----------



## Marilyn

enterprise


----------



## Delrio

sequential


----------



## SimplerTimez

Alliterative


----------



## dizzy

ivermectin


----------



## Marilyn

tincture


----------



## Delrio

realtor


----------



## dizzy

torrent


----------



## Marilyn

enterprise


----------



## dizzy

riser


----------



## SimplerTimez

Servile


----------



## Delrio

legalize


----------



## SimplerTimez

Zeitgeist


----------



## Sanza

stranger


----------



## dizzy

germane


----------



## Delrio

anemone


----------



## dizzy

money


----------



## Marilyn

eyelid


----------



## dizzy

identity


----------



## InTownForNow

tychicus


----------



## dizzy

custard


----------



## Delrio

tardiness


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Essential


----------



## dizzy

alimony


----------



## Delrio

onychomycosis


----------



## dizzy

sister


----------



## Delrio

terminator


----------



## dizzy

tornado


----------



## SimplerTimez

Dominance


----------



## Delrio

celebrity


----------



## dizzy

tyranny


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nystagmus


----------



## Sanza

muscles


----------



## dizzy

lesson


----------



## Delrio

sonogram


----------



## dizzy

grammar


----------



## Delrio

margin


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ginseng


----------



## Delrio

engine


----------



## Farmer Dave

Inebriated

*****


----------



## dizzy

tediously


----------



## Delrio

slyly


----------



## dizzy

Lysol


----------



## SimplerTimez

Soliliquy


----------



## Mickey

quietly


----------



## SimplerTimez

Lyrical


----------



## dizzy

caloric


----------



## Mickey

rice.


----------



## dizzy

cerebrum


----------



## Mickey

umbrella


----------



## dizzy

llamas


----------



## Marilyn

mastectomy


----------



## Mickey

mystery


----------



## Delrio

erythema


----------



## Mickey

mantle


----------



## dizzy

lentil


----------



## Mickey

illness


----------



## SimplerTimez

Essentials


----------



## Mickey

also.


----------



## dizzy

sordid


----------



## Mickey

idea.


----------



## Delrio

deactivate


----------



## Mickey

teasel


----------



## Sanza

seldom


----------



## Mickey

domestic


----------



## dizzy

stickler


----------



## Mickey

erroneous


----------



## Delrio

ousting


----------



## dizzy

tingling


----------



## Mickey

ingest


----------



## Zapthycat

gestation


----------



## dizzy

stationery


----------



## Mickey

erythremias


----------



## Delrio

assure


----------



## Mickey

restaurant


----------



## dizzy

anteater


----------



## Mickey

erratic


----------



## Delrio

ticking


----------



## dizzy

kinglet (type of bird)


----------



## Mickey

lettuce


----------



## dizzy

cedar


----------



## Mickey

arithmetic


----------



## dizzy

meticulously


----------



## Mickey

slyly


----------



## Sanza

lyrics


----------



## Mickey

scion


----------



## Delrio

iontophoresis


----------



## Mickey

sisters


----------



## Delrio

terseness


----------



## Mickey

scientology


----------



## dizzy

gyroscope


----------



## Mickey

peculiar


----------



## Sanza

articulate


----------



## Mickey

technique


----------



## Delrio

quenelle


----------



## Mickey

electric


----------



## dizzy

trickle


----------



## Mickey

elevator


----------



## Delrio

orderly


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lyme

*****


----------



## Mickey

emetic


----------



## dizzy

meticulously


----------



## Mickey

yearly


----------



## SimplerTimez

Lysergic


----------



## Mickey

circle


----------



## Delrio

clematis


----------



## Mickey

ischemia


----------



## Farmer Dave

Miasma

*****


----------



## dizzy

manner


----------



## Mickey

reduction


----------



## Delrio

online


----------



## Mickey

energy


----------



## dizzy

gyroscope


----------



## Mickey

eponym


----------



## InTownForNow

ymir.


----------



## Mickey

rigging


----------



## dizzy

ginger


----------



## Delrio

gerbil


----------



## Mickey

liberal


----------



## SimplerTimez

Rally


----------



## Mickey

yearly


----------



## Delrio

earlybird


----------



## Mickey

dream


----------



## soulsurvivor

American


----------



## Mickey

narrate


----------



## soulsurvivor

terrestrial


----------



## Mickey

lateral


----------



## soulsurvivor

Alabama


----------



## Mickey

amber


----------



## dizzy

berries


----------



## Mickey

secretary


----------



## Sanza

ftcfarm said:


> Use the last two or more letters of the previous word to form a new word...


*please take note how this game is played Mickey *

aryne


----------



## Delrio

Newsweek


----------



## Mickey

Sanza said:


> *please take note how this game is played Mickey *
> 
> aryne


Umm,  I have been using the last 2 or 3 letters to make new words.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Shekel


----------



## dizzy

Mickey said:


> Umm,  I have been using the last 2 or 3 letters to make new words.


But you've been going backwards w/the letters. You're supposed to go forward. The idea is to build up the word, more or less. 

The last word was shekel. So, building on the end gives me kelvin. :grouphug:


----------



## vicker

Vineyard


----------



## Mickey

Sorry about that.


----------



## vicker

Hateful


----------



## dizzy

Mickey said:


> Sorry about that.


Not a problem. Don't let it stop you from playing.

fullness


----------



## Delrio

essentially


----------



## Grogan14

lyrical


----------



## dizzy

allegorical


----------



## SimplerTimez

Caloric


----------



## dizzy

rickets


----------



## Delrio

tsetse


----------



## Farmer Dave

Secretary

*****


----------



## dizzy

rye. :cute:


----------



## Delrio

yellow


----------



## dizzy

lowest


----------



## SimplerTimez

Estuary


----------



## dizzy

yeast


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Astrology


----------



## Sanza

gyrate


----------



## dizzy

terrapin


----------



## NorthWest_Born

Interest


----------



## dizzy

restless


----------



## Delrio

lessons


----------



## dizzy

onslaught


----------



## SimplerTimez

Laughter


----------



## dizzy

Good one!

terrace


----------



## Farmer Dave

Acetone

*****


----------



## Sanza

onesided


----------



## dizzy

deduct


----------



## Delrio

ductogram


----------



## dizzy

gramophone


----------



## SimplerTimez

Phonetic


----------



## Delrio

ticking


----------



## dizzy

kinglet (type of bird)


----------



## Marilyn

lettuce


----------



## SimplerTimez

Trucelent

<not sure if I'm following the rules accurately so correct if wrong>


----------



## dizzy

ST, you want to build onto the end of the word, not quite sure where you got the word truculent, but I'll go off of it.

lentil


----------



## SimplerTimez

<to dizzy: added tr to UCE (the end of lettuce, then appended lent>

Tiller


----------



## Sanza

erupt


----------



## dizzy

rupture


----------



## SimplerTimez

Reservoir


----------



## dizzy

irritable


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bleeping

*****


----------



## Sanza

ingot


----------



## dizzy

gotcha


----------



## SimplerTimez

Chastisement


----------



## Marilyn

enterprise


----------



## dizzy

riser


----------



## Marilyn

servitude


----------



## SimplerTimez

Detente


----------



## Marilyn

entertaining


----------



## dizzy

inguinal


----------



## kilgrosh

naleds

_I had to look it up; its an insecticide_


----------



## dizzy

Edsel


----------



## Delrio

selective


----------



## Marilyn

venue


----------



## dizzy

nuedexta (it's a drug used in MS)


----------



## Delrio

tasteful


----------



## Marilyn

fuller


----------



## dizzy

Lerici


----------



## Delrio

cilantro


----------



## dizzy

trounce


----------



## Delrio

central


----------



## emdeengee

allegory


----------



## Delrio

Oryany


----------



## dizzy

anyone


----------



## Marilyn

nephew


----------



## dizzy

hewed


----------



## Marilyn

wedding


----------



## dizzy

dingo


----------



## SimplerTimez

Ingot


----------



## Marilyn

gotcha


----------



## dizzy

chancellor


----------



## Marilyn

ordained


----------



## Farmer Dave

Edition

*****


----------



## dizzy

ionized


----------



## Marilyn

educate


----------



## dizzy

categories


----------



## Marilyn

essential


----------



## Delrio

Allegiant


----------



## dizzy

antelope


----------



## Sanza

opening


----------



## Delrio

ingrown


----------



## dizzy

ownership


----------



## brendafawn

Hippo


----------



## dizzy

positive


----------



## Delrio

Verizon


----------



## dizzy

zones


----------



## Delrio

nestle


----------



## dizzy

legislate


----------



## Marilyn

tempest


----------



## Delrio

strings


----------



## Marilyn

G string

I hope the space is allowed. If not, I believe that Delrio has us on this one!


----------



## dizzy

ringlet (I have no problem w/the space!)


----------



## Sanza

letter


----------



## brendafawn

Terror


----------



## Delrio

origami


----------



## dizzy

minute


----------



## Delrio

territory


----------



## Marilyn

I need at least 5 characters, so: my word is rye.


----------



## brendafawn

Yearn


----------



## Marilyn

arnica


----------



## Delrio

calendar


----------



## dizzy

armadillo


----------



## Delrio

lottery


----------



## Marilyn

Under character limit, so.......rynd


----------



## Delrio

i'm stumped!


----------



## trulytricia

nDs [a race of inter-dimensional aliens from TV show Invasion Earth]


----------



## dizzy

dsaek


----------



## Delrio

ekes!


----------



## dizzy

kestrel


----------



## Delrio

relish


----------



## dizzy

shoot


----------



## Delrio

ottoman


----------



## dizzy

manure


----------



## In2deep

urban:hobbyhors


----------



## Delrio

analogy


----------



## In2deep

gypsy


----------



## dizzy

psychopath


----------



## Delrio

pathway


----------



## dizzy

ayatollah


----------



## In2deep

ahead


----------



## dizzy

adviser


----------



## Delrio

service


----------



## dizzy

viceroy


----------



## Sanza

royal


----------



## In2deep

alaska


----------



## dizzy

Kansas


----------



## Delrio

astrology


----------



## In2deep

gymnastics


----------



## Delrio

STICSA (State-Trait Inventory Cognitive and Somatic Anxiety)


----------



## dizzy

savor


----------



## Delrio

oregano


----------



## dizzy

another


----------



## Delrio

hernia


----------



## In2deep

niacin


----------



## trulytricia

cinders


----------



## Sanza

erstwhile


----------



## dizzy

ileus


----------



## Delrio

usability


----------



## In2deep

typically


----------



## dizzy

lysol


----------



## Delrio

olive


----------



## dizzy

Liverpool


----------



## Delrio

oleander


----------



## dizzy

derringer


----------



## Delrio

gerbil


----------



## dizzy

billet


----------



## Marilyn

lettuce


----------



## Delrio

cedar


----------



## In2deep

armor


----------



## dizzy

moralize


----------



## Janossy

zelda


----------



## Delrio

damsel


----------



## dizzy

elderberries


----------



## Delrio

estranged


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ediface

*****


----------



## Delrio

acetaminophen


----------



## In2deep

henhouse


----------



## dizzy

user :cute:


----------



## Delrio

eruptible


----------



## dizzy

legion


----------



## Sanza

oncology


----------



## dizzy

gyroscope


----------



## Delrio

peonies


----------



## farmmaid

esteem


----------



## Skip

emitted


----------



## dizzy

tedium


----------



## Delrio

umber


----------



## dizzy

beret


----------



## Lindonell

etymology


----------



## Delrio

Ogygia


----------



## dizzy

giardia


----------



## Delrio

diabetic


----------



## dizzy

ticket


----------



## farmmaid

etiquette


----------



## Delrio

tether


----------



## Sanza

hercules


----------



## dizzy

lesson


----------



## Delrio

sonic


----------



## dizzy

nicklelodeon


----------



## Marilyn

onslaught


----------



## dizzy

laughter


----------



## defenestrate

termination


----------



## Delrio

nationwide


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy

dead :duel:


----------



## dizzy

addled


----------



## Delrio

edelbrock


----------



## dizzy

rocker


----------



## Janossy

keratin


----------



## Marilyn

tinfoil


----------



## Delrio

illegal


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy

legally


----------



## dizzy

lysine


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy

newer


----------



## Marilyn

errand


----------



## Sanza

android


----------



## dizzy

identity


----------



## Delrio

tyrant


----------



## dizzy

anteater


----------



## Delrio

termite


----------



## dizzy

I could be bad, and just type in termite again, but I won't.

terror


----------



## Delrio

orchestra


----------



## dizzy

stratosphere


----------



## Delrio

reward


----------



## Marilyn

Warden


----------



## Janossy

Denver


----------



## Farmer Dave

Verbena

*****


----------



## dizzy

naturopathy


----------



## Marilyn

Thyroid


----------



## Janossy

ideation


----------



## dizzy

ionized


----------



## Delrio

edifice


----------



## Janossy

icelandair


----------



## dizzy

airplane


----------



## my4fireflies

Nefarious


----------



## dizzy

ousted


----------



## my4fireflies

edible


----------



## dizzy

ledger


----------



## my4fireflies

Ergonomic


----------



## dizzy

microscope


----------



## my4fireflies

peace


----------



## Janossy

acetaminophen


----------



## my4fireflies

entropy


----------



## dizzy

pythagorean


----------



## my4fireflies

antithesis


----------



## Delrio

sisterhood


----------



## my4fireflies

odometer


----------



## Janossy

terminator


----------



## dizzy

torrential


----------



## Sanza

always


----------



## dizzy

wayside


----------



## my4fireflies

deodorant


----------



## Marilyn

anterior


----------



## libertygirl

original


----------



## dizzy

naltrexone


----------



## my4fireflies

neophyte


----------



## farmmaid

teeny


----------



## dizzy

nylon


----------



## my4fireflies

onset


----------



## libertygirl

etiology


----------



## my4fireflies

Gyroscope


----------



## dizzy

pedant


----------



## Marilyn

anteater


----------



## my4fireflies

Errantly


----------



## farmmaid

....lye


----------



## my4fireflies

yesterday


----------



## dizzy

daylight


----------



## my4fireflies

Lightest


----------



## Janossy

estimation


----------



## dizzy

onion


----------



## my4fireflies

Onward


----------



## dizzy

warden


----------



## Marilyn

denizen


----------



## Janossy

zenith


----------



## dizzy

thumbnail


----------



## my4fireflies

Illegitimate


----------



## dizzy

material


----------



## Marilyn

almost


----------



## dizzy

osteoporosis


----------



## my4fireflies

Stony


----------



## libertygirl

nylons


----------



## dizzy

onset


----------



## farmmaid

etude


----------



## Sanza

delude


----------



## dizzy

eluded


----------



## farmmaid

education


----------



## Delrio

cationic


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nicotine


----------



## dizzy

tines


----------



## my4fireflies

esoteric


----------



## dizzy

ricer


----------



## my4fireflies

Certain


----------



## Janossy

Ainsley


----------



## dizzy

eyelash


----------



## Delrio

share


----------



## dizzy

harem


----------



## my4fireflies

Emeritus


----------



## Delrio

tusks


----------



## Janossy

ksour


----------



## dizzy

source


----------



## Sanza

cement


----------



## dizzy

entire


----------



## Delrio

ready


----------



## my4fireflies

.Dye.


----------



## farmmaid

yellow


----------



## dizzy

lowest


----------



## Janossy

estimation


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ionosphere

*****


----------



## dizzy

hereafter


----------



## Sanza

terrier


----------



## Delrio

erythromycin


----------



## dizzy

Cinderella


----------



## Delrio

later


----------



## Janossy

terror


----------



## farmmaid

organic


----------



## Sanza

nickle


----------



## dizzy

leather


----------



## Marilyn

thereby


----------



## dizzy

bytes


----------



## Delrio

establish


----------



## Rivmage

Ishum




noun
1.
the Akkadian god of fire and the companion of Irra.


----------



## dizzy

humble


----------



## jkhs

blemish


----------



## Sanza

mishap


----------



## dizzy

happenstance


----------



## Delrio

cellar


----------



## dizzy

larder


----------



## SimplerTimez

Deranged


----------



## Sanza

educate


----------



## Delrio

atenolol


----------



## dizzy

oleander


----------



## Janossy

deranged


----------



## Janossy

edition


----------



## dizzy

online


----------



## Marilyn

inebriated


----------



## Delrio

tedium


----------



## dizzy

umbrella


----------



## Delrio

labrador


----------



## dizzy

adorable


----------



## ad in wnc

Ableism
Discrimination against the disabled


----------



## ad in wnc

Ableism 
Definition: Discrimination against the disabled


----------



## Marilyn

smallish


----------



## dizzy

shale


----------



## Delrio

lemonade


----------



## Marilyn

adenoids


----------



## ad in wnc

Dschubba (the fifth brightest star in constellation Scorpius.


----------



## my4fireflies

Hubbard


----------



## dizzy

Bardock (cartoon character)


----------



## Sanza

docking


----------



## dizzy

kingpin


----------



## Delrio

Pinterest


----------



## ad in wnc

Estimator


----------



## dizzy

torrential


----------



## ad in wnc

Algebra


----------



## dizzy

brazen


----------



## ad in wnc

English


----------



## dizzy

Ishmael


----------



## ad in wnc

Eligible


----------



## Marilyn

blemish


----------



## ad in wnc

Mish-mash


----------



## dizzy

Ashton


----------



## Marilyn

tongue


----------



## Delrio

guess


----------



## dizzy

essence


----------



## Delrio

celebrate


----------



## ad in wnc

Tempura


----------



## dizzy

uranium


----------



## Delrio

umlaut


----------



## ad in wnc

Utterance


----------



## Janossy

ancestor


----------



## dizzy

oregano


----------



## ad in wnc

Noble


----------



## Janossy

blemish


----------



## Janossy

I have posted to the wrong thread....I am so sorry!


----------



## dizzy

shale


----------



## Delrio

leach


----------



## dizzy

cheerios


----------



## ad in wnc

Ostrich


----------



## dizzy

riches


----------



## farmmaid

hesitate


----------



## Delrio

termite


----------



## dizzy

miter


----------



## ad in wnc

Ermine.


----------



## Farmer Dave

Miner

*****


----------



## Delrio

nerdiest


----------



## dizzy

estimate


----------



## Delrio

maternity


----------



## ad in wnc

Tyler


----------



## Sanza

erupt


----------



## dizzy

rupture


----------



## Delrio

repair


----------



## Janossy

airborne


----------



## dizzy

ornery


----------



## Delrio

erythema


----------



## Janossy

emancipation


----------



## Marilyn

onward


----------



## dizzy

warden


----------



## Delrio

Denver


----------



## ad in wnc

Version


----------



## Delrio

ionizer


----------



## dizzy

zeranol


----------



## Marilyn

olives


----------



## dizzy

livestock


----------



## Delrio

Stockholm


----------



## Marilyn

Well, it took a little visit with Mr. Webster, so now my word is

holmium (a metallic chemical element)


----------



## dizzy

umbel


----------



## Delrio

belfry


----------



## dizzy

fryer


----------



## Marilyn

errant


----------



## dizzy

antelope


----------



## Delrio

penalize


----------



## Marilyn

zebras


----------



## Zapthycat

rastafarian


----------



## Marilyn

anthropology


----------



## Sanza

gypsy


----------



## Delrio

symptom


----------



## dizzy

tomatoes


----------



## Marilyn

estrange


----------



## dizzy

angels


----------



## Delrio

gelsolin


----------



## Marilyn

linoleum


----------



## jd4020

umbrella


----------



## dizzy

llama


----------



## Marilyn

amazing


----------



## dizzy

zinger


----------



## Delrio

german


----------



## CountryMom22

manager


----------



## Marilyn

gerbil


----------



## CountryMom22

billionaire


----------



## dizzy

airedale


----------



## Marilyn

lenient


----------



## dizzy

entire


----------



## Delrio

retirement


----------



## Marilyn

mentor


----------



## dizzy

oregano


----------



## Delrio

north


----------



## Sanza

orthodox


----------



## dizzy

doxology


----------



## Janossy

gypsy


----------



## Marilyn

psychology


----------



## dizzy

gyrate


----------



## Delrio

atelophobia


----------



## Marilyn

iambic


----------



## dizzy

bicker


----------



## Delrio

keratin


----------



## Marilyn

tinnitus


----------



## dizzy

Tuskegee


----------



## CountryMom22

geese


----------



## jszmgpolk

sense


----------



## Marilyn

serial


----------



## dizzy

almost


----------



## Delrio

osteoporosis


----------



## dizzy

sisterhood


----------



## CountryMom22

parenthood


----------



## Marilyn

odometer


----------



## dizzy

eternal


----------



## Delrio

align


----------



## Marilyn

gnome


----------



## trulytricia

merry


----------



## dizzy

*rye*


----------



## Delrio

yeast


----------



## dizzy

easterly


----------



## CountryMom22

lying


----------



## Marilyn

ingenious


----------



## Delrio

usable


----------



## dizzy

bleat


----------



## Delrio

leather


----------



## dizzy

heretic


----------



## Delrio

ticking


----------



## dizzy

kinglet


----------



## Marilyn

lettuce


----------



## dizzy

cement


----------



## Delrio

mentor


----------



## trulytricia

ornament


----------



## CountryMom22

mental


----------



## Delrio

Allstate


----------



## dizzy

statement


----------



## Delrio

menthol


----------



## CountryMom22

holidays


----------



## Delrio

Daystar


----------



## mekasmom

arnica


----------



## CountryMom22

california


----------



## dizzy

niacin


----------



## CountryMom22

cinnamon


----------



## Marilyn

monstrous


----------



## AHGoodwin

useful


----------



## Delrio

ultimate


----------



## dizzy

material


----------



## AHGoodwin

alternate


----------



## CountryMom22

terrific


----------



## Delrio

fichus


----------



## CountryMom22

husband


----------



## Sanza

bandana


----------



## Marilyn

naturalist


----------



## dizzy

listen


----------



## Delrio

tenant


----------



## dizzy

antelope


----------



## Delrio

people


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pleasure

*****


----------



## Delrio

regards


----------



## Marilyn

Oh, Delrio, I think you just might have us on this one.


----------



## CountryMom22

I got nothing. Good work Delrio!


----------



## dizzy

Ardsley (NY, thank you google!)


----------



## Marilyn

eyewash


----------



## Delrio

ashtray


----------



## CountryMom22

rayon


----------



## dizzy

yonder


----------



## Marilyn

dermatitis


----------



## dizzy

Titisee (It's a lake in Germany in the Black Forest)


----------



## Delrio

seether


----------



## CountryMom22

therapy


----------



## dizzy

pyrotechnic


----------



## Delrio

nicotine


----------



## dizzy

tines


----------



## Delrio

inescapable


----------



## Delrio

*bump*


----------



## dizzy

bleeder


----------



## Janossy

dermatologist


----------



## dizzy

Istanbul


----------



## Delrio

bullish


----------



## Marilyn

shoot


----------



## Farmer Dave

Otter

*****


----------



## CountryMom22

errand


----------



## dizzy

Andover


----------



## Marilyn

overhaul


----------



## dizzy

hauling


----------



## Delrio

linguini


----------



## dizzy

initial


----------



## Sanza

alternate


----------



## Delrio

Tesla


----------



## dizzy

slate


----------



## Marilyn

tepid


----------



## Janossy

piddle


----------



## dizzy

ledger


----------



## Delrio

German


----------



## dizzy

manger


----------



## Delrio

eruptible


----------



## Janossy

bleach


----------



## dizzy

achieve


----------



## Farmer Dave

evening

*****


----------



## dizzy

ingenious


----------



## Delrio

ushered


----------



## Marilyn

hereditary


----------



## dizzy

Aryan


----------



## Sanza

yankee


----------



## dizzy

keener


----------



## Delrio

nerves


----------



## dizzy

vestibule


----------



## Delrio

leader


----------



## Marilyn

dermatitis


----------



## CountryMom22

tissue


----------



## dizzy

suede


----------



## Delrio

deacon


----------



## dizzy

connive


----------



## Delrio

vegan


----------



## CountryMom22

antelope


----------



## dizzy

loperamide


----------



## Delrio

deadbolt


----------



## Marilyn

bolted


----------



## dizzy

edifice


----------



## CountryMom22

celebrate


----------



## Delrio

ratemeter


----------



## dizzy

eradicate


----------



## Marilyn

caterer


----------



## dizzy

erupt


----------



## Marilyn

rupture


----------



## dizzy

urea*


----------



## Delrio

reactor


----------



## CountryMom22

tornado


----------



## dizzy

adopt


----------



## mboman21

Optical


----------



## dizzy

calorie


----------



## Sanza

riesling


----------



## Marilyn

linguist


----------



## dizzy

static


----------



## Delrio

ticktock


----------



## dizzy

Tockwotton


----------



## Marilyn

tongue


----------



## dizzy

guest


----------



## Delrio

statin


----------



## mboman21

Tinder


----------



## dizzy

dermal


----------



## Marilyn

malice


----------



## Janossy

iceberg


----------



## dizzy

ergonomic


----------



## Delrio

nomic


----------



## CountryMom22

microphone


----------



## dizzy

honest


----------



## Marilyn

establish


----------



## dizzy

Ishmael


----------



## Delrio

elaborate


----------



## mboman21

Testimony


----------



## CountryMom22

onyx.


----------



## dizzy

Xylon


----------



## Marilyn

longitude


----------



## Delrio

demoralize


----------



## dizzy

zebra


----------



## CountryMom22

bravery


----------



## Delrio

ryegrass


----------



## CountryMom22

assume


----------



## dizzy

methane


----------



## Delrio

neanderthal


----------



## dizzy

hallowed


----------



## CountryMom22

education


----------



## dizzy

onion


----------



## Marilyn

ionization


----------



## dizzy

ionized


----------



## Delrio

zedoary


----------



## CountryMom22

ryegrass


----------



## Delrio

assist


----------



## CountryMom22

stationary


----------



## Delrio

arythmia


----------



## dizzy

Miami


----------



## Marilyn

miniature


----------



## Delrio

uredium


----------



## CountryMom22

umbrella


----------



## Marilyn

labor


----------



## Delrio

bored


----------



## CountryMom22

redact


----------



## ad in wnc

Accentuate


----------



## Marilyn

tendril


----------



## Delrio

illegal


----------



## pattycake

Wrong


----------



## Delrio

rongeur


----------



## CountryMom22

urgent


----------



## Janossy

entryway


----------



## Marilyn

wayward


----------



## pattycake

warden


----------



## Delrio

entreat


----------



## pattycake

eatery


----------



## CountryMom22

erythrocyte


----------



## Delrio

teacher


----------



## CountryMom22

cherished


----------



## soulsurvivor

hedgehog


----------



## Marilyn

hogpen


----------



## pattycake

penalty


----------



## Delrio

typing


----------



## soulsurvivor

pingpong


----------



## pattycake

ongoing


----------



## Delrio

ingather


----------



## pattycake

therapy


----------



## Nica

python


----------



## pattycake

oncologist


----------



## soulsurvivor

stamp


----------



## pattycake

amplifier


----------



## soulsurvivor

fierce

grrrr.....


----------



## pattycake

cement


----------



## Marilyn

enticement


----------



## CountryMom22

entrance


----------



## soulsurvivor

ancestry


----------



## Delrio

tryouts


----------



## pattycake

outside


----------



## CountryMom22

sideways


----------



## pattycake

wayside


----------



## Delrio

debug


----------



## soulsurvivor

Uganda


----------



## Delrio

dance


----------



## soulsurvivor

celebrity


----------



## CountryMom22

tyrant


----------



## pattycake

antsy


----------



## soulsurvivor

symbols


----------



## Marilyn

Bolshevik

apologies if this is mispelled


----------



## soulsurvivor

Vikings


----------



## Delrio

kingsmen


----------



## pattycake

menthol


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hollywood


----------



## CountryMom22

odometer


----------



## pattycake

termite


----------



## Delrio

terrible


----------



## CountryMom22

blender


----------



## soulsurvivor

derail


----------



## Delrio

railroad


----------



## soulsurvivor

advertise


----------



## CountryMom22

sensitive


----------



## Farmer Dave

Velvet

*****


----------



## soulsurvivor

veterinarian


................


----------



## pattycake

I try to post on this game but mostly my computer tells me the message is too short.

Carry On!!


----------



## Delrio

pattycake said:


> I try to post on this game but mostly my computer tells me the message is too short.
> 
> Carry On!!


Just add a period or asterisk to your word!


----------



## Delrio

anger


----------



## dizzy

germinate


----------



## soulsurvivor

teacher


..................


----------



## CountryMom22

Hercules


----------



## pattycake

lesson


----------



## CountryMom22

sonogram


----------



## soulsurvivor

ramen


......................


----------



## pattycake

mentor


----------



## soulsurvivor

tornado



.................................


----------



## Delrio

adorn


----------



## pattycake

ornery


----------



## CountryMom22

erysipelas

Thank God I still own a dictionary!


----------



## soulsurvivor

lasso


.......................


----------



## farmmaid

solar


----------



## Marilyn

laryngitis


----------



## CountryMom22

island


----------



## soulsurvivor

android

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnVuqfXohxc[/ame]


----------



## dizzy

identity


----------



## pattycake

Tyson


----------



## Marilyn

Ontario


----------



## pattycake

iodine


----------



## Delrio

neanderthal


----------



## soulsurvivor

thalamus



...............................


----------



## pattycake

muscle


----------



## soulsurvivor

clematis

....................................


----------



## pattycake

tissue


----------



## soulsurvivor

suede


----------



## Delrio

demoralize


----------



## pattycake

Zebra


----------



## soulsurvivor

branch



.................................................................


----------



## pattycake

church


----------



## CountryMom22

Christmas


----------



## soulsurvivor

assure


................................


----------



## pattycake

recess


----------



## soulsurvivor

cesspool


....................................


----------



## pattycake

gene pool


----------



## Delrio

soulsurvivor said:


> cesspool
> 
> 
> ....................................


olive


----------



## pattycake

veteran


----------



## countrywife514

Boing


----------



## CountryMom22

ransack


----------



## soulsurvivor

sackcloth


....................................


----------



## Delrio

clothing


----------



## pattycake

thing-of-a-bob

(I seem to get my games mixed up at times--sorry)


----------



## soulsurvivor

bobwhite



......................................................


----------



## pattycake

bobcat


----------



## Delrio

Pattycake.....use the last few letters of the word to start a new word.

So I'm taking it back to "bobwhite".

Terminal


----------



## countrywife514

Alabama


----------



## CountryMom22

marina


----------



## soulsurvivor

nascar


..............................................


----------



## Marilyn

carriage


----------



## pattycake

ageless


----------



## Delrio

lesson


----------



## soulsurvivor

sonata


......................................


----------



## Marilyn

natatorium


----------



## soulsurvivor

umbrella



.......................................


----------



## pattycake

larceny


----------



## Delrio

nylon


----------



## soulsurvivor

Ontario



...............................


----------



## countrywife514

Rio de janero


----------



## Delrio

rodent


----------



## countrywife514

Entrance


----------



## Marilyn

centenarian


----------



## countrywife514

Anonymous


----------



## CountryMom22

ouster


----------



## soulsurvivor

eraser


.................................


----------



## Delrio

service


----------



## pattycake

vices


----------



## countrywife514

Cesspool


----------



## pattycake

oldie


----------



## dizzy

died*


----------



## pattycake

education


----------



## soulsurvivor

once

..............................


----------



## Delrio

cellphone


----------



## soulsurvivor

newfoundland puppies (yea, I've got puppies on the brain here)

................................................................................................


----------



## Marilyn

establishment


----------



## dizzy

entire


----------



## pattycake

retire


----------



## soulsurvivor

retrograde


.........................................


----------



## Delrio

demonstrate


----------



## pattycake

rate increase


----------



## soulsurvivor

sears


........................................


----------



## CountryMom22

arson


----------



## pattycake

onset


----------



## Delrio

settle


----------



## pattycake

lemon


----------



## Marilyn

mongrel


----------



## pattycake

relief


----------



## Delrio

efficient


----------



## pattycake

enter


----------



## Marilyn

terrain


----------



## Delrio

indeed


----------



## pattycake

education


----------



## soulsurvivor

onry




.......................................................


----------



## pattycake

rye--


----------



## soulsurvivor

yellow


....................................................


----------



## CountryMom22

lower


----------



## pattycake

were--


----------



## Delrio

regard


----------



## pattycake

ardent


----------



## Delrio

dentures


----------



## pattycake

residence


----------



## CountryMom22

cereal


----------



## Delrio

allure


----------



## pattycake

reality


----------



## Marilyn

Tyson


----------



## Delrio

sonic


----------



## pattycake

nice--


----------



## Marilyn

cement


----------



## Delrio

mention


----------



## pattycake

onion


----------



## Marilyn

ionization


----------



## Delrio

ionium


----------



## pattycake

umbrella


----------



## dizzy

llama


----------



## Delrio

manage


----------



## pattycake

ageless


----------



## soulsurvivor

lesson


.................................


----------



## pattycake

son-in-law


----------



## dizzy

lawyer


----------



## Delrio

Yertle (the turtle!)


----------



## soulsurvivor

Tlepolemus


............................................


----------



## pattycake

mushroom


----------



## Delrio

roomful


----------



## Marilyn

fulfill


----------



## soulsurvivor

illness


...........................


----------



## pattycake

essence


----------



## Marilyn

centenarian


----------



## soulsurvivor

animals


..................................


----------



## mekasmom

alstroemeria


----------



## Delrio

rialto


----------



## dizzy

toenail


----------



## pattycake

nailbed


----------



## Delrio

edible


----------



## pattycake

bleach


----------



## Delrio

cheat


----------



## pattycake

eatery


----------



## soulsurvivor

erythromycin


.....................................


----------



## pattycake

cinnamon


----------



## Marilyn

mongrel


----------



## soulsurvivor

relaxing



...........................................................


----------



## Delrio

ingrown


----------



## pattycake

owner


----------



## Marilyn

nervous


----------



## pattycake

ouster


----------



## soulsurvivor

terrible


........................................


----------



## Delrio

blemish


----------



## pattycake

shout


----------



## soulsurvivor

Utah


............................


----------



## mekasmom

Tahoe


----------



## pattycake

hoe-down


----------



## Marilyn

ownership


----------



## Delrio

hippie


----------



## pattycake

piece


----------



## menollyrj

Censor


----------



## pattycake

sorrow


----------



## Delrio

rowboat


----------



## pattycake

oatmeal


----------



## Delrio

mealworm


----------



## soulsurvivor

Wormwood


.............................


----------



## pattycake

woodwork


----------



## Delrio

workspace


----------



## pattycake

pacemaker


----------



## Delrio

Kermit


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mitsubishi


......................................


----------



## pattycake

shield


----------



## soulsurvivor

elderberry


....................................


----------



## pattycake

rye-----


----------



## Delrio

yeast


----------



## soulsurvivor

Starbucks


....................................


----------



## Delrio

buckshot


----------



## CountryMom22

shotgun


----------



## pattycake

understand


----------



## chickenmommy

No nd words so....
Andromeda


----------



## Delrio

dangle


----------



## CountryMom22

legal


----------



## chickenmommy

Allotment

Sorry, just noticed the nt. duh.


----------



## pattycake

enter


----------



## soulsurvivor

terminator


........................................


----------



## Delrio

Oregon


----------



## pattycake

gondola


----------



## Delrio

laugh


----------



## pattycake

ghetto


----------



## Farmer Dave

tomato

*****


----------



## pattycake

atomic


----------



## Delrio

icicle


----------



## pattycake

clematis


----------



## jess_scotts

Tissue


----------



## Delrio

suede


----------



## pattycake

deplore


----------



## Delrio

resume


----------



## pattycake

meatball


----------



## Delrio

ballister


----------



## menollyrj

Sterile


----------



## Delrio

leather


----------



## pattycake

heritage


----------



## Delrio

ageless


----------



## menollyrj

Lessons


----------



## pattycake

onset


----------



## CountryMom22

settlement


----------



## pattycake

entry


----------



## Delrio

tryouts


----------



## menollyrj

Outsiders


----------



## pattycake

erstwhile


----------



## CountryMom22

legal


----------



## Delrio

galiant


----------



## pattycake

antacid


----------



## Sanza

cider


----------



## mboman21

Derivative


----------



## Delrio

ivermectin


----------



## pattycake

tinsel


----------



## Delrio

electric


----------



## CountryMom22

tricycle


----------



## pattycake

leaven


----------



## Delrio

vented


----------



## pattycake

edition


----------



## Delrio

onetime


----------



## pattycake

mentor


----------



## Delrio

torment


----------



## pattycake

entertainment


----------



## Delrio

entwine


----------



## CountryMom22

neglected


----------



## CountryMom22

tedious


----------



## Delrio

usable


----------



## CountryMom22

blended


----------



## Delrio

deductible


----------



## dizzy

bleeder


----------



## CountryMom22

errand


----------



## Muskrat

Androgynous


----------



## CountryMom22

usurious


----------



## dizzy

ouster


----------



## cheryl-tx

terrestrial


----------



## menollyrj

albumin


----------



## Delrio

ingrate


----------



## dizzy

territorial


----------



## menollyrj

allies


----------



## dizzy

estranged


----------



## Delrio

educate


----------



## menollyrj

tempest


----------



## dizzy

establish


----------



## Delrio

shoes


----------



## CountryMom22

estate


----------



## Delrio

terry


----------



## Karenrbw

Ryan .


----------



## Muskrat

Yankee


----------



## CountryMom22

eerie


----------



## dizzy

Riesling


----------



## CountryMom22

ingredient


----------



## dizzy

entire


----------



## Sanza

Ireland


----------



## CountryMom22

andiron


----------



## dizzy

Ronald


----------



## Delrio

alder


----------



## dizzy

deranged


----------



## CountryMom22

educate


----------



## Delrio

Texas


----------



## CountryMom22

astrology


----------



## dizzy

gyrate


----------



## Delrio

atenolol


----------



## dizzy

lollygag


----------



## CountryMom22

agriculture


----------



## Marilyn

urethane


----------



## dizzy

nerdy


----------



## Delrio

dysentery


----------



## CountryMom22

ryegrass


----------



## Delrio

assumption


----------



## Muskrat

Ionization


----------



## Cornhusker

onerous


----------



## dizzy

usurp


----------



## CountryMom22

surprise


----------



## dizzy

risen


----------



## Delrio

enrage


----------



## t_gander

generous


----------



## CountryMom22

rousing


----------



## Delrio

singe


----------



## dizzy

ingenious


----------



## Delrio

usable


----------



## CountryMom22

bleach


----------



## dizzy

aches


----------



## Delrio

hesitant​


----------



## t_gander

tantalize


----------



## CountryMom22

zebra


----------



## dizzy

brazen


----------



## Cornhusker

Enlightenment


----------



## Delrio

mentor


----------



## dizzy

torrentially


----------



## CountryMom22

.lye.


----------



## ccgal2

Yesterday


----------



## dizzy

Ayers


----------



## Delrio

erstwhile


----------



## dizzy

ileostomy


----------



## CountryMom22

myself


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Selfless


----------



## dizzy

essential


----------



## t_gander

almost


----------



## CountryMom22

ostrich


----------



## Delrio

church


----------



## dizzy

urchin


----------



## ccgal2

Interesting


----------



## dizzy

tingling


----------



## ccgal2

ingredients


----------



## CountryMom22

tsunami


----------



## dizzy

mimic


----------



## Muskrat

Microphone


----------



## ccgal2

neighbors


----------



## dizzy

borscht


----------



## tamarackreg

schtick


----------



## CountryMom22

Ticking


----------



## dizzy

kinglet


----------



## ccgal2

eternally


----------



## CountryMom22

Lynx.


----------



## Delrio

lynxes


----------



## CountryMom22

escapade


----------



## dizzy

develop


----------



## Delrio

option


----------



## dizzy

ionized


----------



## Delrio

zedoary


----------



## ccgal2

Rye...


----------



## dizzy

yeast


----------



## Delrio

stable


----------



## ccgal2

Blessed


----------



## dizzy

sedge


----------



## CountryMom22

germinate


----------



## dizzy

terminate


----------



## ccgal2

Teaspoon


----------



## Delrio

onward


----------



## dizzy

warden


----------



## ccgal2

Denim


----------



## CountryMom22

impressive


----------



## dizzy

vermin


----------



## Delrio

minute


----------



## dizzy

utensil


----------



## ccgal2

Silicone


----------



## Delrio

never


----------



## dizzy

versify


----------



## Delrio

fylfot


----------



## tamarackreg

otter


----------



## TEXKAT

terrific


----------



## dizzy

fickle


----------



## ccgal2

Kleenexes


----------



## Delrio

essential


----------



## ccgal2

Alfalfa


----------



## dizzy

father


----------



## ccgal2

Herferd


----------



## Delrio

Ferdinand


----------



## ccgal2

android


----------



## Delrio

ideal


----------



## CountryMom22

alto.


----------



## ccgal2

Tomato


----------



## dizzy

toenail


----------



## Delrio

Illinois


----------



## CountryMom22

island


----------



## dizzy

landing


----------



## Delrio

ingrate


----------



## CountryMom22

template


----------



## dizzy

later


----------



## Sanza

Terminate


----------



## dizzy

tether


----------



## ccgal2

erasers


----------



## CountryMom22

erstwhile


----------



## dizzy

lessens


----------



## Delrio

ensemble


----------



## ccgal2

Bleeped


----------



## Sanza

pedestal


----------



## dizzy

tallest


----------



## ccgal2

Estimate


----------



## Delrio

tenth


----------



## CountryMom22

thunder


----------



## ccgal2

Derailed


----------



## dizzy

educate


----------



## CountryMom22

category


----------



## dizzy

oryxes (a type of antelope)


----------



## Delrio

estranged


----------



## ccgal2

edgewise


----------



## dizzy

sedge


----------



## Delrio

Geico


----------



## ccgal2

Colorado


----------



## dizzy

dormouse


----------



## Delrio

serial


----------



## ccgal2

Alamo


----------



## dizzy

amount


----------



## Delrio

mounted


----------



## CountryMom22

tedious


----------



## dizzy

usurp


----------



## Sanza

Surprise


----------



## dizzy

seriously


----------



## Delrio

lyric


----------



## dizzy

rickshaw


----------



## Delrio

awkward


----------



## CountryMom22

warden


----------



## dizzy

Denver


----------



## ccgal2

vermouth


----------



## dizzy

outhouse


----------



## Delrio

housewife


----------



## ccgal2

Fertilizer


----------



## dizzy

zero*


----------



## Delrio

royal


----------



## dizzy

alloy


----------



## Delrio

loyal


----------



## CountryMom22

alarm


----------



## dizzy

armature


----------



## ccgal2

*******


----------



## Delrio

necklace


----------



## Sanza

Acetylene


----------



## CountryMom22

energy


----------



## Delrio

gypsy


----------



## CountryMom22

psyche


----------



## Delrio

cheap


----------



## ccgal2

appetite


----------



## Delrio

teach


----------



## CountryMom22

achieve


----------



## ccgal2

Evening


----------



## Delrio

ingrown


----------



## Sanza

Owner


----------



## CountryMom22

nervous


----------



## ccgal2

Ousted


----------



## CountryMom22

tedious


----------



## Delrio

ousted


----------



## CountryMom22

teddy


----------



## Delrio

Dyson


----------



## t_gander

onerous (not about this game, though)


----------



## CountryMom22

rousing


----------



## Delrio

Singer


----------



## CountryMom22

German


----------



## Delrio

manhole


----------



## CountryMom22

oleander


----------



## Farmer Dave

dermatology


----------



## Delrio

Ogygia


----------



## CountryMom22

giant


----------



## t_gander

antipathy (for me, like towards buttermilk)


----------



## Delrio

thyroid


----------



## CountryMom22

idiot (sorry, but I've been dealing with a lot of them today!)


----------



## Delrio

otter


----------



## CountryMom22

territory


----------



## ccgal2

Ryegrass


----------



## CountryMom22

grassland


----------



## Delrio

android


----------



## Sanza

Ideal


----------



## CountryMom22

alleged


----------



## ccgal2

Educate


----------



## CountryMom22

terminate


----------



## Farmer Dave

Territory


----------



## CountryMom22

oryx.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Xylophonist


----------



## romysbaskets

Isthmus


----------



## Delrio

mustard


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Dates


----------



## CountryMom22

testify


----------



## t_gander

Fykes


----------



## CountryMom22

kestrel


----------



## menollyrj

Trellis


----------



## Delrio

listeria


----------



## CountryMom22

rialto


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Outlet


----------



## CountryMom22

lettuce


----------



## t_gander

celery


----------



## CountryMom22

erythrocyte


----------



## menollyrj

Temerity


----------



## CountryMom22

typhoon


----------



## Delrio

hoonigan


----------



## CountryMom22

gander


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ergon


----------



## CountryMom22

gondola


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Laundry


----------



## CountryMom22

drydock


----------



## Delrio

docking


----------



## CountryMom22

kingdom


----------



## Delrio

domicile


----------



## CountryMom22

Ileum


----------



## Delrio

umbrella


----------



## swansongzoso

Llama


----------



## CountryMom22

amazement


----------



## Sanza

Mentor


----------



## CountryMom22

tormentor


----------



## Delrio

order


----------



## CountryMom22

derringer


----------



## Delrio

German


----------



## t_gander

Anagram


----------



## Delrio

ramrod


----------



## CountryMom22

rodeo


----------



## Delrio

eosinophils


----------



## t_gander

ils ne passeront pas

Or, as Gandalf (almost) said, "They shall not pass!". 

And, yes, I confess. I cheated. Sorry.


----------



## CountryMom22

pasture


----------



## Farmer Dave

urea

*****


----------



## CountryMom22

reality


----------



## Delrio

typing


----------



## CountryMom22

ingenious


----------



## Delrio

ousted


----------



## roadless

Tedium


----------



## CountryMom22

umpire


----------



## Delrio

retire


----------



## CountryMom22

remember


----------



## Delrio

berry


----------



## CountryMom22

rye..


----------



## Delrio

yeast


----------



## t_gander

Astute


----------



## CountryMom22

team.


----------



## Delrio

amazon


----------



## roadless

Zoned


----------



## Delrio

educate


----------



## Bret

tutor


----------



## hrichard

Tornado


----------



## Delrio

down.


----------



## CountryMom22

owner


----------



## Delrio

nerves


----------



## CountryMom22

vestment


----------



## Delrio

mention


----------



## CountryMom22

onion


----------



## Delrio

onward


----------



## CountryMom22

warden


----------



## Delrio

entangle


----------



## CountryMom22

angled


----------



## Delrio

ledger


----------



## CountryMom22

germinate


----------



## t_gander

terrific


----------



## Delrio

fickle


----------



## CountryMom22

leadership


----------



## t_gander

hippodrome


----------



## CountryMom22

dromedary


----------



## Delrio

arythmia


----------



## CountryMom22

miasma


----------



## Skip

mathematics


----------



## t_gander

Shingle (I give up on anything better than starting with just an "s".)


----------



## CountryMom22

gleaming


----------



## Skip

ingest


----------



## CountryMom22

gestation


----------



## Skip

Iona___


----------



## Delrio

nada.


----------



## Bret

Canada


----------



## CountryMom22

adamant


----------



## Delrio

mantis


----------



## Skip

island


----------



## Delrio

landfill


----------



## CountryMom22

illness


----------



## Skip

essay


----------



## Delrio

sayonara


----------



## Skip

Arabian


----------



## CountryMom22

biannual


----------



## Skip

allergy


----------



## t_gander

gypsy


----------



## CountryMom22

psychic


----------



## Skip

chicken


----------



## Delrio

entail


----------



## CountryMom22

ailment


----------



## Skip

entertainment


----------



## Delrio

mention


----------



## Bret

honorable


----------



## CountryMom22

distinguished


----------



## Delrio

hedgehog


----------



## CountryMom22

hogwash


----------



## Delrio

washboard


----------



## Skip

boardroom


----------



## Delrio

Omaha


----------



## CountryMom22

handful


----------



## Delrio

fuller


----------



## CountryMom22

errand


----------



## Skip

randy


----------



## t_gander

dysfunctional


----------



## CountryMom22

functionality


----------



## Skip

typewriter


----------



## Bret

Brother (Typing on myself)


----------



## Skip

hero :hobbyhors


----------



## CountryMom22

romaine


----------



## Skip

lettuce


----------



## CountryMom22

cellery


----------



## Skip

erythrocyte


----------



## CountryMom22

teacher


----------



## Skip

herself


----------



## CountryMom22

selfish


----------



## Skip

fishbowl


----------



## Delrio

owlike


----------



## Skip

likeness


----------



## CountryMom22

essential


----------



## Skip

alternate


----------



## Delrio

termite


----------



## Skip

iterate


----------



## Delrio

teacher


----------



## Skip

cherub


----------



## CountryMom22

ruby.


----------



## Skip

Thought I would put "bycycle" LOL not right.

BYLAW


----------



## Delrio

awesome


----------



## Skip

something


----------



## Delrio

ingrown


----------



## Bret

happiness


----------



## CountryMom22

essential


----------



## Skip

always


----------



## CountryMom22

wayside


----------



## Delrio

delicious


----------



## CountryMom22

useable


----------



## Skip

bleed


----------



## CountryMom22

edema


----------



## Skip

maternity


----------



## CountryMom22

typhoon


----------



## Skip

onion


----------



## Delrio

ionic


----------



## CountryMom22

nickel


----------



## Skip

kelp :shrug:


----------



## Delrio

Elphaba


----------



## CountryMom22

backyard


----------



## Delrio

ardent


----------



## Skip

denture


----------



## Delrio

regard


----------



## CountryMom22

garden


----------



## Skip

ardent


----------



## Delrio

enterprise


----------



## Skip

risen


----------



## CountryMom22

sentry


----------



## Skip

entryway


----------



## Delrio

wayward


----------



## CountryMom22

ardent


----------



## Skip

entryway


----------



## Delrio

waybill


----------



## Skip

(( LOL it's been a long week, and seeing that I repeated the same word over cracked me up ))

BILLBOARD


----------



## CountryMom22

boarding


----------



## Skip

dingy


----------



## Delrio

gypsum


----------



## Skip

summary


----------



## Delrio

arythmia


----------



## Skip

iatope


----------



## CountryMom22

opened


----------



## Delrio

Nedlands


----------



## CountryMom22

landslide


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Mudslide


----------



## Delrio

delta


----------



## Skip

tarantula


----------



## CountryMom22

latitude


----------



## D-BOONE

Deflower


----------



## Farmer Dave

Werewolf


----------



## Delrio

wolfman


----------



## CountryMom22

manners


----------



## Delrio

erstwhile


----------



## CountryMom22

ileum


----------



## Delrio

umbrella


----------



## Farmer Dave

label


----------



## CountryMom22

bellow


----------



## Delrio

lower


----------



## CountryMom22

weren't


----------



## Skip

Nottingham


----------



## CountryMom22

hammer


----------



## Skip

mermaid


----------



## Delrio

identical


----------



## CountryMom22

calcium


----------



## Delrio

umbilical


----------



## CountryMom22

caller


----------



## Delrio

erroneous


----------



## Skip

oust :run:


----------



## Delrio

street


----------



## CountryMom22

streetcar


----------



## Skip

cart **


----------



## CountryMom22

carton


----------



## Delrio

tonnage


----------



## CountryMom22

ageless


----------



## Delrio

essential


----------



## jordie

Almighty


----------



## CountryMom22

typhoon


----------



## Delrio

hoonigan


----------



## CountryMom22

gander


----------



## Delrio

deranged


----------



## CountryMom22

educate


----------



## Bret

Enlighten


----------



## CountryMom22

tennis


----------



## jordie

isolated


----------



## Delrio

tedious


----------



## CountryMom22

ousted


----------



## Skip

stedfast


----------



## Delrio

asthma


----------



## jordie

macaroons


----------



## t_gander

onside


----------



## arnie

department


----------



## Skip

mental


----------



## CountryMom22

talented


----------



## arnie

teddy


----------



## Delrio

dyadic


----------



## CountryMom22

dictionary


----------



## Delrio

arythmic


----------



## TEXKAT

microphone


----------



## CountryMom22

honesty


----------



## Delrio

typhoon


----------



## TEXKAT

onion


----------



## CountryMom22

online


----------



## arnie

newborn


----------



## CountryMom22

ornery


----------



## jordie

erysipelas


----------



## dorner

elastic


----------



## Skip

sticky


----------



## dorner

Kyack


----------



## CountryMom22

acknowledge


----------



## arnie

general


----------



## Delrio

rally


----------



## dorner

Lymphatic


----------



## TEXKAT

Icicle


----------



## dorner

learning


----------



## Delrio

ingress


----------



## arnie

essence


----------



## dorner

celebrity


----------



## CountryMom22

typhoon


----------



## TEXKAT

onions


----------



## dorner

onscreen


----------



## CountryMom22

entrance


----------



## arnie

century


----------



## CountryMom22

ryegrass


----------



## Delrio

assassin


----------



## CountryMom22

insurance


----------



## Delrio

Celtic


----------



## dorner

icemaker


----------



## CountryMom22

Kermit


----------



## dorner

Mitten


----------



## CountryMom22

tension


----------



## dorner

onboard


----------



## Bret

fuel.


----------



## CountryMom22

elope


----------



## dorner

pencil


----------



## Bret

sharpener


----------



## dorner

nervous


----------



## CountryMom22

usable


----------



## arnie

blemished


----------



## Delrio

hedgehog


----------



## dorner

Hogwashed


----------



## arnie

hedgerow


----------



## Delrio

owllike


----------



## CountryMom22

likeness


----------



## arnie

essential


----------



## jordie

alphabetically


----------



## Delrio

lymphoma


----------



## arnie

Omaha


----------



## Bret

Perkins


----------



## dorner

Kinship


----------



## Delrio

shipwreck


----------



## dorner

reckless


----------



## arnie

essential


----------



## Bret

elements


----------



## CountryMom22

tsunami


----------



## Delrio

mitigate


----------



## dorner

gatekeeper


----------



## Delrio

person


----------



## arnie

songs


----------



## CountryMom22

songster


----------



## dorner

sternum


----------



## jordie

numerical


----------



## dorner

Calendars


----------



## Delrio

arsenal


----------



## Bret

beans


----------



## arnie

answers


----------



## CountryMom22

erstwhile


----------



## dorner

leading


----------



## arnie

ingalls (laura)


----------



## Bret

Mankato


----------



## dorner

atomic


----------



## Delrio

microphone


----------



## dorner

Needles


----------



## Delrio

establish


----------



## jordie

shovell


----------



## Delrio

velcro


----------



## CountryMom22

crock


----------



## dorner

rockets


----------



## CountryMom22

rocketship


----------



## Delrio

hipster


----------



## dorner

sterilization


----------



## Delrio

onion


----------



## CountryMom22

online


----------



## arnie

inevitable


----------



## Bret

virtual


----------



## CountryMom22

almost


----------



## arnie

osteoporosis


----------



## Delrio

island


----------



## CountryMom22

android


----------



## dorner

ideology


----------



## CountryMom22

gyro.


----------



## Bret

gyroscope


----------



## CountryMom22

pelican


----------



## jordie

canter


----------



## Delrio

termite


----------



## Bret

mound


----------



## Delrio

undertaker


----------



## TEXKAT

kerosene


----------



## dorner

energizing


----------



## Bret

recharge


----------



## arnie

general


----------



## CountryMom22

rally


----------



## arnie

lyrics


----------



## jordie

rickshaw........not right strictly speaking as have added the k, but nothing starts rics........


----------



## CountryMom22

awesome


----------



## dorner

mentioned


----------



## Bret

time



jordie said:


> rickshaw........not right strictly speaking as have added the k, but nothing starts rics........


Way to make an executive decision.


----------



## CountryMom22

meanwhile


----------



## Bret

ranch


----------



## Delrio

children


----------



## CountryMom22

render


----------



## Delrio

deranged


----------



## jordie

CountryMom22 said:


> meanwhile


leopard


----------



## jordie

Delrio said:


> deranged


educational


----------



## dorner

alcoholic


----------



## TEXKAT

licorice


----------



## dorner

icemaker


----------



## CountryMom22

kerchief

Just a general reminder: This is the Shingle Game, not Word Association game. Make sure your answer starts with the last 2 or 3 letters from the previous post. Thanks!


----------



## Delrio

effect


----------



## CountryMom22

ectoplasm


----------



## dorner

smuggling


----------



## CountryMom22

linguistic


----------



## jordie

sticky


----------



## dorner

kymograph


----------



## CountryMom22

graphic


----------



## dorner

hiccups


----------



## CountryMom22

upside


----------



## Delrio

decide


----------



## CountryMom22

cider


----------



## jordie

derived


----------



## dorner

educational


----------



## CountryMom22

almost


----------



## dorner

stirrup


----------



## Delrio

uptown


----------



## Bret

Motown


----------



## CountryMom22

ownership


----------



## Delrio

ipecac


----------



## CountryMom22

cactus


----------



## quietperson

tuscany


----------



## t_gander

NY told (zzzzzzz)


----------



## Delrio

quietperson said:


> tuscany


anymore


----------



## dorner

representative


----------



## Delrio

Venus


----------



## jordie

Delrio said:


> anymore


redundant


----------



## Bret

antipasto


----------



## CountryMom22

today


----------



## dorner

daydreamer


----------



## CountryMom22

merchant


----------



## t_gander

anteater


----------



## CountryMom22

territory


----------



## dorner

ryegrass


----------



## CountryMom22

grassland


----------



## arnie

android


----------



## jordie

idiot


----------



## Bret

iota...


----------



## CountryMom22

talent


----------



## Delrio

lentil


----------



## Bret

lenticular

It's getting cloudy in here


----------



## CountryMom22

larger


----------



## jordie

geranium


----------



## dorner

umbrellas


----------



## CountryMom22

lasting


----------



## dorner

tingle


----------



## CountryMom22

gleaming


----------



## jordie

ingoted


----------



## Bret

tedious

Not like Homesteading Today


----------



## CountryMom22

useable


----------



## t_gander

bleach


----------



## CountryMom22

cheese


----------



## jordie

sedation


----------



## Delrio

onward


----------



## jordie

Aardvark


----------



## Delrio

Arkansas


----------



## CountryMom22

sassy


----------



## Delrio

system


----------



## CountryMom22

temporary


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Ryegrass


----------



## Delrio

rassle


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Sleuthhound


----------



## CountryMom22

underground


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Understand


----------



## Delrio

andromeda


----------



## CountryMom22

daily


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Lyric


----------



## Delrio

icicle


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Cleanliness


----------



## CountryMom22

essential


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Align


----------



## CountryMom22

ligneous


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Usually


----------



## CountryMom22

lyric


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Rickety


----------



## Delrio

tycoon


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Once.


----------



## jordie

century


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Decade


----------



## Delrio

cadet


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Ooopsss wrong game sorry


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Ethanol


----------



## CountryMom22

older


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Errors


----------



## Delrio

rsvp.


----------



## Nathanaf8388

Response


----------

